# Ganjaluvrs Drying & Curing Broken Down into Understandable English



## ganjaluvr (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.

Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.

On the day of your harvest... you need to do the following: Hang your buds up.. with some type of string/thread or even fishing line will work. Hang them up.. and ONLY let them dry.. until ONLY the outer sides of the buds feel dry.. AND.. the stem BENDS (might even crack some and thats okay) but doesn't BREAK. (_*if the stem breaks in two when bent.. you have "over dried" the buds.. or in other words.. you have let out too much if not all of the buds moisture content.. and its pretty much too late now.. it can be fixed.. but its a pain in the ass.. and no matter if it gets fixed or not.. the final product will NOT taste/smell/smoke like it would have if done properly.)*_ 

You don't want to wait until the stem breaks. Why? well, because by this time.. you have waited too long.. and the buds water content has dropped way to low in percentage by this time (possible to 0%). When air drying.. you want to wait until the outer part of the bud feels dry.. and the stem bends.. but doesn't break. Then you can start your curing.

Once the outer side of the buds are dry.. and the stems *BEND* but _doesn't_ *BREAK *into two pieces.. this is the optimal time to start the "curing process".

Now, let me explain some things to everyone.

you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why? Because the internet is filled with all kinds of information.. good and bad.. not only good and bad.. but some of it is correct.. but.. some of it is also incorrect. In fact, 70% of the material you read on the internet about growing cannabis.. is actually incorrect. Why so much incorrect info? Well, its sad to say.. but 70% of the information (articles) you read about growing cannabis.. is incorrect because its mostly written by young immature teenagers that "think" they know it all.. but in fact they don't know what they're talking about. It's true! If you want some correct and GOOD information on growing.. check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing... that way you know the information is at least %99 if not %100 correct because its generally written by experts (people that actually *KNOW* what the hell they're talking about).


The curing process runs on the same principles as your plants light cycles. You cure in cycles.. once the outer edges of the bud is dry.. and the stem bends but doesn't break.. and you have put your buds into your jars and have the lids on.. wait 12 hours until you open the lids of the jars. During this 12 hours.. the moisture from inside the middle of the buds has slowly made its way (evaporated) out of the bud.. but has no way to escape because the lids are still on the jars thus trapping in all that moisture. The evaporating moisture also makes a rise in the humidity inside the jars.. and since its still trapped inside the jars.. it rehydrates the buds to a certain point. Finally, after the first 12 hours of having the lids on.. take the lids off. The buds should feel a little damp again *(but not too wet.. if they feel like a fresh harvested bud.. then you need to air dry them for a few more days.. also if they didn't re-hydrate then you've let them air dry too long.) *After inspecting the buds to make sure they got a little re-hydrated from being in the jar for 12 hours.. just leave the lid(s) off of your jar(s) for a good 2 to 4 hours to let the fresh moisture on the buds evaporate.. then put the lids back on.. and repeat the cycle. See how its kinda like the light cycle? Like that one would be 12hrs/2hrs or 12hrs/4hrs. See how that works now?

Each time you put the lid on.. the humidity inside the jar(s) will slowly evaporate the moisture from inside the middle of the bud as well as the stem thats inside the middle of the bud... thus raising the humidity level inside the jar like I said before... then each time you take the lid off.. your letting that new evaporated moisture from the middle of the bud.. and the stem thats in the middle of the bud.. evaporate. So, see.. each cycle of lid on/lid off which is one complete cycle.. your taking out the moisture bit by bit.. from inside the middle of the bud (and the stem thats inside the middle of the bud). 

Now.. you don't want to just keep on repeating cycles until the buds are 100% dry. You want to leave around 10% to 15% water content inside the middle of the buds.. once they get to around that level of water content.. you can then put them back into their jar(s) and store them without having to worry about "burping" the jars. Also, at this point.. the buds are not only smokable.. but they will smell and taste like they should! 

There ya go.. hopefully I have broken this down so that the ones that don't understand.. now understand.  (if you still don't get it, you probably never will.. and IMO.. you should change professions... because growing isn't for you)

peace..

written and edited by: ganjaluvr 10/01/2010


----------



## anomolies (Oct 1, 2010)

quick question though.. not to make this harder but it's a legit question...

At what point is there absolutely no risk of mold? Once the outside is dry and you begin the curing process? Or week into curing?

Cus I'm scared to leave the lid on for a couple days straight..

You say to leave 15% water content but obviously that's hard to judge.


----------



## TheDude007 (Oct 2, 2010)

Buy a humidor, like they use for cigars. Very good post OP, + rep. And very well said about 70% of the info on marijuana being incorrect....It's astonishing how much bad info you can acquire reading forums and websites. ASTONISHING. One could easily be misled into doing something incorrectly.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there a time range for curing?
I mean if I don't pack a bunch in the jar, just loose??


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 3, 2010)

Also ganja my friend....don't forget the time frames! Good cured buds usually cure for about 2-3 weeks....GREAT cured bud usually goes AT LEAST a month or more in the jar before it's smoked or donated(sold) to your patients. 3 months would be fucking ideal. I saw fdd cure buds for a year once....he said the high almost knocked him out. 

So...remember patience is very important as well...if you smoke all your buds before they finish curing what you gonna smoke later 

Good info. Needs some more punctuation bud good none the less  Thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## canefan (Oct 3, 2010)

Great post +rep, I've been saying the samething for years. I hope people understand the importance of this part of their grow. On a personal note, I enjoy leaving mine to cure for 6 months or more before I put them into everday smoke rotation. mmmmmm


----------



## Budsmoker187 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do u completely trim fan leaves and as many sugar leaves from the plant before you hang it?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 4, 2010)

Budsmoker187 said:


> Do u completely trim fan leaves and as many sugar leaves from the plant before you hang it?


I think this is more of a personal preference.. I've seen people leave the little bud leafs (the little sugar coated ones).. but then again I've also seen and heard of people trimming those off as well.

I think if you were to leave the little sugar coated ones.. I think that could possibly give the buds more of a "green" taste. But I'm not 100% on that because I've heard people say that leaving the little sugar leafs actually gives the buds a sweeter taste. So.. again I'm not really sure on this. I mean I am.. but I would rather have some more opinions on this question.

I personally.. trim the little sugar leafs.. and keep them separate from the fan leafs. I do that for a couple of reasons:

1. the small sugar leafs are excellent for making hash with.. and of course are more potent than fan leaf's.
2. IMO, the less leaf material you leave on the buds... the less "green" taste you'll have once the buds are dried and then cured.

Hope that helps you out some. But again, someone should start a thread about this.. its a good debate. 

peace..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 4, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> Also ganja my friend....don't forget the time frames! Good cured buds usually cure for about 2-3 weeks....GREAT cured bud usually goes AT LEAST a month or more in the jar before it's smoked or donated(sold) to your patients. 3 months would be fucking ideal. I saw fdd cure buds for a year once....he said the high almost knocked him out.
> 
> So...remember patience is very important as well...if you smoke all your buds before they finish curing what you gonna smoke later
> 
> Good info. Needs some more punctuation bud good none the less  Thanks for setting the record straight.


No problem. I myself.. had wasted 2 complete harvests (well not wasted.. I made hash with them) But yeah I finally just sat down.. and slowly figured it out because I wasn't about to waste another harvest. But yeah, once I finally figured it out... it all made sense to me... and I began writing my own article on Drying & Curing.. in hopes to help all my fellow tokers/growers understand how its actually done.

Anyhow, thanks for reading everyone!! Glad I could help.

peace.


----------



## KNUCKLES420 (Oct 4, 2010)

How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


Fdd says he uses turkey bags.


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 12, 2010)

This should be Sticky! Anyway +Rep son.


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't want to distract from your very we'll put together post on "DRYING & CURING", but i do believe it is quite vague. 

my drying and curing process is very similar, i will just explain it in a very short summary starting with the flush a week before harvest.

1. flush for 1 week.

2. cut down and give them a quick trim (i remove all fan leaves, and side sheer to get the basic shape of the nug)

3. hang dry for 4-6 days (wait until stems make a cracking noise, but does NOT completely snap in two)

4. brown paper bag them over night.

5. jar emm all up into your preferred storage jars

6. burp jars every 4 hours for the first 2 days

7. now just burp the jars every day or 2 for 2 months.

::::2 months later::: your jars smell INCREDIBLE


thats just my process, yours sounds very similar ganjaluvr +rep and thank you for this post...


----------



## 8erich2 (Oct 12, 2010)

good post man you know what your talking about. I do the same same thing with the drying but with curing I keep the lid closed for 24-48 hours and keep it open for 6-12 hours i do this for 3-4 weeks and comes out great. Nice and stinky.


----------



## chiefsmokey (Oct 12, 2010)

I assume this is all done in the dark?


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 13, 2010)

chiefsmokey said:


> I assume this is all done in the dark?


i grow in a tent, so i hang dry in my light proof tent with my inline fan on for 4-6 days, then jar and keep in the tent.. my entire grow is smell proof.. 

-K2


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

Very informative, Ganjaluvr! Thank you for this, it was exactly what I was looking for


----------



## TheEarlOfTea (Oct 14, 2010)

Great post, thank you.

+rep


----------



## Future858 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice read, rep+


----------



## joshua dunn (Oct 22, 2010)

i am anew grower and u explained the curing process better than cervantes. peace, pot, microdot


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 22, 2010)

anomolies said:


> quick question though.. not to make this harder but it's a legit question...
> 
> At what point is there absolutely no risk of mold? Once the outside is dry and you begin the curing process? Or week into curing?
> 
> ...


No, I said 10% to 15%. 

and no, you need to keep burping the jars.. until the buds water content gets down to around %10 to %15. At this point, you can then leave the lids on the jars... without having to really worry about any mold forming. Mold needs very high levels of humidity in order to start growing.. so once the buds get down to 10-15% h20 content.. your safe.

Good luck!
peace.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 22, 2010)

What's up with 3/5 star rating? Everyone seemed to love this guide and say it was good. I haven't seen anyone disagree. Just wondering why someone would give it a low rating without explaining why. I'm curious as to why and wondering if there is misinformation here.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 22, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> No, I said 10% to 15%.
> 
> and no, you need to keep burping the jars.. until the buds water content gets down to around %10 to %15. At this point, you can then leave the lids on the jars... without having to really worry about any mold forming. Mold needs very high levels of humidity in order to start growing.. so once the buds get down to 10-15% h20 content.. your safe.
> 
> ...


Without a meter, how can you tell? Mine's been jarred for a week and seems to be getting crispy. I've cut down my burps, now every other day I just open em up, rearrange the buds, lick my finger and wipe it on the inside of the jar to keep from losing moisture. Most of the stems bend, some snap. If I could just keep them shut and wait I'd think that would be better, the twice daily burping the first 4-5 days seems to have sucked a good deal of moisture out


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 22, 2010)

obijohn said:


> Without a meter, how can you tell? Mine's been jarred for a week and seems to be getting crispy. I've cut down my burps, now every other day I just open em up, rearrange the buds, lick my finger and wipe it on the inside of the jar to keep from losing moisture. Most of the stems bend, some snap. If I could just keep them shut and wait I'd think that would be better, the twice daily burping the first 4-5 days seems to have sucked a good deal of moisture out


It really takes you judging on your own. I don't think taking a formula and applying it will work. That is because everyone is working with different temps and humidities as most of us do not have a self-contained curing room that we can control both of those. I used my guest bedroom to dry, and my buds dried much too quickly, taking them only about four days. Matter of fact, I actually introduced some moisture after jarring them because I do not want them to dry too quickly.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I agree.. this should be a sticky post.

Have a safe and happy Halloween everyone!


peace..
-GL


----------



## obijohn (Oct 28, 2010)

Last weekend when I took the buds out of the jars to rotate the bottom buds to the top and burp, I dipped my finger into a glass of water and put a few drops in the jars before re-sealing them. Un-crisped the buds and they seem to be curing nicely. Aside from the smell of THC, they have an earthy smell and are turning brown. Still nice and springy, now I open the jars every other day long enough to rotate the buds. I've tried the smoke on uncured buds that fell off during trimming, can't wait to try a cured one. Plan on doing that this weekend


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 29, 2010)

obijohn said:


> Last weekend when I took the buds out of the jars to rotate the bottom buds to the top and burp, I dipped my finger into a glass of water and put a few drops in the jars before re-sealing them. Un-crisped the buds and they seem to be curing nicely. Aside from the smell of THC, they have an earthy smell and are turning brown. Still nice and springy, now I open the jars every other day long enough to rotate the buds. I've tried the smoke on uncured buds that fell off during trimming, can't wait to try a cured one. Plan on doing that this weekend


 its been said before but ill drop it again... unfortunately adding moisture will not restart the ACTUAL curing process once it reaches the 'too dry' stage. it will make it taste a little better maybe, burn slower maybe, but the chemical processes that stop once the bud gets too dry, do not start up again after re-moistening =(


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2010)

The insides were springy, just the outside crisp, so I'm confident they are curing ok. Either way It smells and looks great.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 29, 2010)

obijohn said:


> The insides were springy, just the outside crisp, so I'm confident they are curing ok. Either way It smells and looks great.


 if this is so, you didnt need to add moisture. if they were still wet inside, but dry outside, then the moisture just hasnt traveled yet. adding extra moisture only slowed your cure down and introduced more possibilities for mold. IMO.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2010)

All good so far, they aren't wet but nice and springy and not crispy. Only been opening them every 2 days and they seem fine.


----------



## zorr (Nov 6, 2010)

Great Read! I will follow these steps during my first cure.


----------



## YankeeBurner (Nov 6, 2010)

One thing though....a stem you take off fresh will bend and not break. So, the stem will always bend until it will just break. Is it possible with air temp at around 50-55 and humidity at 55% that they can be dry by now if the stem "folds" or bends? Same thing to me. Should you maybe hear a slight cracking as you bend it? Does anyone really know?Bend or break off? And would a cold temp delay trichs from going amber?


----------



## YankeeBurner (Nov 9, 2010)

YankeeBurner said:


> One thing though....a stem you take off fresh will bend and not break. So, the stem will always bend until it will just break. Is it possible with air temp at around 50-55 and humidity at 55% that they can be dry by now if the stem "folds" or bends? Same thing to me. Should you maybe hear a slight cracking as you bend it? Does anyone really know?Bend or break off? And would a cold temp delay trichs from going amber?


Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Unnk (Nov 9, 2010)

bottom line you gotta do it atleast once to figure out what the eff to do lol You learn from doing being told how to do.


----------



## plsfoldthx (Nov 11, 2010)

k2daalvin said:


> I don't want to distract from your very we'll put together post on "DRYING & CURING", but i do believe it is quite vague.
> 
> my drying and curing process is very similar, i will just explain it in a very short summary starting with the flush a week before harvest.
> 
> ...


 what is the point of the paper bag?


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anybody have a link on the thread on curing buds with orange/ lemon peel, vanilla beans etc? I've been looking for 20 minutes to no avail.


----------



## CaptinGoodBud (Nov 12, 2010)

Great explanation! I use this process.... but I find it changes up with the humidity... the principles remain the same but sometimes I have to keep the jars open a bit longer depending on the humidity in the room that I am using


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 12, 2010)

CaptinGoodBud said:


> Great explanation! I use this process.... but I find it changes up with the humidity... the principles remain the same but sometimes I have to keep the jars open a bit longer depending on the humidity in the room that I am using



Exactly. Not everyone's method will be the same. Depending on the environment that your working with.. will determine how things go.

anyhow, glad I could help out so many of you. 

Have a great weekend everyone.

peace.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Nov 12, 2010)

Definite +rep ganjaluvr! I am about to start my first harvest and curing process and this thread has answered some questions! Thanks


----------



## oldmustang (Nov 14, 2010)

perfect timing. just chopped first 2 Orange Buds of my 2nd grow and today's the 3rd day hanging.
first grow ended too green tasting and a little too dry.

love this place


----------



## MarijuanaJit (Nov 15, 2010)

Very Good, & its true about all the false stuff on the internet.


----------



## odlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

great thread man +rep
my girl is about to start her 6th week so i will be able to put this info to use soon
cheers man


----------



## Viagro (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm filing this one, thanks.


----------



## TheBone1234 (Nov 22, 2010)

excellent pots, quality information for someone who knows from experience what they are taking about. You can read a thousand books, but until you act out what you read, you don't actually have knowledge


----------



## calirider011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very educational finally some one putting up some straight knowledge on cureing


----------



## organic for life (Nov 23, 2010)

For the guys like me who would rather have hard numbers to work with rather than guessing when a plant is 10-15% hydrated....this is the link for you. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237

No guessing. No black magic or experience needed. Cure like a pro from your first grow. 

Your welcome! 

Organic


----------



## solosmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

very nicely put and easy to understand,thnx for info


----------



## DawgMountain (Nov 23, 2010)

I live in a very dry climate with very little air... My buds usually dry in about four days but I've yet to do a full cure. This is only my fifth grow and I've been trying lots of things but waiting isn't one of them. I smoke a lot, my grow room isn't very big and dispensaries are way too expensive. I'm going to start taking the second best bud of each plant harvested and let them go full cure while I ravish the rest of the grow.

What I want to know is how can the dispensaries produce good bud so quickly?


----------



## potany321 (Nov 28, 2010)

this is old.. WAY old.

you know, the search feature DOES work pretty good.

peace..


----------



## gom (Dec 1, 2010)

What's everybody's thoughts about giving the plant 24 or 48 hours of total dark before cutting down to harvest?

I know some do this. I want to know why? Whats it doing for the plant?


----------



## solarguy (Dec 7, 2010)

gom said:


> What's everybody's thoughts about giving the plant 24 or 48 hours of total dark before cutting down to harvest?
> 
> I know some do this. I want to know why? Whats it doing for the plant?


interested in knowing this exact question also....


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 8, 2010)

ditto on darkness


----------



## solarguy (Dec 8, 2010)

woooooord someone holla at the darkness


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 9, 2010)

The plant produces trichs as a form of "sunblock" for the flower, and when the lights are on, or the sun is up, the trichs degrade, so when you have it sit in darkness there is uninterrupted trich production.


----------



## wowman5 (Dec 15, 2010)

so if your dying and you get the smell of fresh cut cucumbers is that something to worry about? or is that normal? i googled it and their are people that say its the chlorophyll from the fruits. How true is this? cause I personally don't think it should but that's why I'm here . going on my second harvest and don't want the same results. smelled dank on the plant


----------



## HazyDaze420 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cigar Humidors work very well for long term storage-just avoid anything with cedar lining if you don't want that type of finish on your smoke. That goes away after awhile but can be strong at first. The idea is that it allows you to control the humidity with a hygrometer. All sizes and locks styles- even combinations on higher end models! Totally smell proof and you can actually cure in them too. Peace.


----------



## JJC588 (Dec 20, 2010)

great post.. this helped create the stink my first harvest was missing..thanks man + rep 4 u


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 20, 2010)

i was just looking for this answer, because im harvesting in 3 days and its my first, when i plan on harvesting, they will have ended their dark cycle, i was wondering if it was better to wait till the light cycle or not. but im learning! trichs being a natural sunblock is a very interesting fyi! makes sense! so nbow ill feel alot more comfortable wednesday!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

they say its better to harvest right after the dark period and not to let the light get back on em.... its easier to dry and cure if you let the soil dry up a lil bit before harvest as well.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 22, 2010)

ok good...i needed that "do i keep them in total darkness" question answered. i am harvesting tonight and its my first, kinda nervous and even a bit..depressed?!...anyone else feel that way for preparing to kill their sweet little virgins? lol the smell makes me feel better tho! thanks Ganj ..rep you +


----------



## bogyman57 (Dec 23, 2010)

wowman5 said:


> so if your dying and you get the smell of fresh cut cucumbers is that something to worry about? or is that normal? i googled it and their are people that say its the chlorophyll from the fruits. How true is this? cause I personally don't think it should but that's why I'm here . going on my second harvest and don't want the same results. smelled dank on the plant


I have always had the same problem with mine. 
It smells like a fresh mowed lawn after it goes in the jar, and that smell NEVER goes away - even after curing/burping for months. 
BigBang, Papaya, Aurora... 
Granted, these are "low smell" strains, but I can't seem to get that "good stink" everyone loves so much.

Any Pointers?


----------



## BigGuy0909 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok... I've been growing for about a year now (hydroponics) with a buddy that has been growing for several years and let's just say we didn't make good buddy's. Sooo... I'm trying to carry on the tradition. He had his responsibilities and I had mind... so it's been an interesting learning path. This curing thing has me confused. We never did the curing in a jar thing. We harvest, cut the buds, trim the buds and then throw it in a 3 tier net, in the dark, in the grow room for about 5 to 6 days (depending on humidity and all that) to dry and it was done. Turned out awesome, great smoke, great taste, great everything. In fact I've never even heard of the curing thing until I started reading this site. Obviously by the postings, everyone pretty much does the curing thing... I'm just confused how the way we were doing it turned awesome without the curing process???????


----------



## paOol (Dec 26, 2010)

BigGuy0909 said:


> Ok... I've been growing for about a year now (hydroponics) with a buddy that has been growing for several years and let's just say we didn't make good buddy's. Sooo... I'm trying to carry on the tradition. He had his responsibilities and I had mind... so it's been an interesting learning path. This curing thing has me confused. We never did the curing in a jar thing. We harvest, cut the buds, trim the buds and then throw it in a 3 tier net, in the dark, in the grow room for about 5 to 6 days (depending on humidity and all that) to dry and it was done. Turned out awesome, great smoke, great taste, great everything. In fact I've never even heard of the curing thing until I started reading this site. Obviously by the postings, everyone pretty much does the curing thing... I'm just confused how the way we were doing it turned awesome without the curing process???????


it's simple. you had a pretty good smoke and thought that was the best you could get. You didn't have anything to compare to before you learned about curing.
if you tried a properly cured sample and compared it to your usual uncured bud, then you'd no longer be confused.


----------



## StonerKid1 (Dec 30, 2010)

what are the best conditions for hanging and drying weed HELP?


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Dec 31, 2010)

awesome post!!! and big ups to the last sentence lol... +REP


----------



## Zonk (Dec 31, 2010)

Newbe Just want to say Thank you for the post


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Jan 1, 2011)

organic for life said:


> For the guys like me who would rather have hard numbers to work with rather than guessing when a plant is 10-15% hydrated....this is the link for you.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> 
> ...


is this legit cuz I don't like the 10-15% guesswork the original poster and everyone else seems to be suggesting


----------



## auntavis (Jan 3, 2011)

Just cut and hung them on Saturday....some smaller buds were dry today, but I'm letting the bigger ones hang longer. This is my first harvest, so I'm nervous as hell. I clipped some earlier last week for a different flavor, but it got too dry and the cure didn't work. They never got moist again in the jar. It has a great buzz, but still smells like hay. I'm hoping these I jarred tonight do better. I've read this over and over to try to learn something every time, and I appreciated the post! +rep for you!


----------



## aotearoa420 (Jan 4, 2011)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


Can you use anything else apart from jars???? air tight 10L Plastic containers????


----------



## inzotic (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Kia ora aotearoa, I see your where I am! ... 

I also am wondering whats the next best thing to use after glass jars, I have 7 filled and haven't got anymore jars, What could i use??


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 14, 2011)

> * Originally Posted by gom  **
> 
> 
> 
> ...






solarguy said:


> interested in knowing this exact question also....


*"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


----------



## jpsspecial (Jan 18, 2011)

i have to say this is the best post for curing


----------



## jimmyjam22 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thankyou, that tiny bit of info has made my mind up lol. Ill be doing th 72 hours thing when i harvest in 5 weeks or so. Im going to leave one out and compare them.


----------



## glassblower209 (Jan 19, 2011)

Countryfarmer said:


> Fdd says he uses turkey bags.


I use turkey bags in a clean 5 gallon bucket for curing and it works great


----------



## beelstyle (Jan 23, 2011)

nmate2oo2 said:


> is this legit cuz I don't like the 10-15% guesswork the original poster and everyone else seems to be suggesting



Great link man, I just use my current Thermometer which also checks humidity, put that in the jar and all set.


----------



## krane (Jan 25, 2011)

awsome man cleared up a couple of things for me, thanks


----------



## zootboy33 (Jan 30, 2011)

really helped me out. thanks man


----------



## Himself (Jan 31, 2011)

I have jars! Just send me your buds and I will cure'm up reeeal good for you. Yeah that's the ticket!


----------



## krok (Feb 7, 2011)

edit: deleted my own post

EDIT2: OK, I'm trying again.
Just in case anyone is confused about the 10-15% moisture figure. Forget about it.
Use a hygrometer in your jars.
Search for a thread called "perfect cure every time" by "Simon".

When RH drops below 55% curing is DONE and will not continue.

From memory (DO check out the thread, I could remember wrong):

RH:

70%+ too wet, take out and dry a little - depending.

65% - 70% almost in perfect cure-zone, slowly get it down to 65% by burping.

60% - 65% stems snap, buds are sticky, and are now curing. Still, continue til 60%

55% - 60% no chance for mold, can be stored without burping. Still curing.

below 55% too dry, curing has stopped and can not continue. If you add moisture, you get wet buds - not a restart of curing.


----------



## scoore (Feb 8, 2011)

Good Read!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Potseed (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait, so loose in jars or all together? I'd think you'd want them spaced out to dry evenly.


----------



## will sayoh (Feb 20, 2011)

heard adding a fan leave in your jar when curing will rehydrate your buds. does this info hold any validation?


----------



## Serapis (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes... I have actually done it. I had a jar of some older stuff that the RH was down to about 45%, which is below my liking. I like the RH in my jars to be around 55-60%. The smoke had lost it's flavor and smell. I had water cured it months earlier to remove some mold. I placed it in a jar with a hygrometer overnight, and got the reading of 45% RH inside the jar. I plucked a 5 point leaf off of one of my plants, tossed it into the jar and sealed it. Two days later, the leaf looked mostly dehydrated, and the hygrometer was reading near 75%. Even after removing the leaf, the hygrometer only dropped five points.

I began to burp once or twice a day to slowly bring moisture to 55%. It took about a week. The smell and flavor came back, not as strong as fresh, but they were restored. The weed burns much smoother now as well.... so Yes, it is impossible to improve weed that has dried too much, but don't expect to raise it from the dead. I think my process probably restored about 60-70% of the odor and taste, not bad, but not fresh. 



will sayoh said:


> heard adding a fan leave in your jar when curing will rehydrate your buds. does this info hold any validation?


----------



## thegreymonge (Feb 22, 2011)

very nice post tyty


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, I got my thread turned into a sticky!! Nice!!!

Now, I just wish potroast would get back with me.. on trying to get my account back. 

hit me back buddy!


peace everyone.

-ganjaluvr (aka cannbisguru)


----------



## Fa Fa Pho Twuny (Mar 3, 2011)

solid post but you forgot a couple not so minor details. #1. temperature. it doesn't matter how long you cure and release moisture if the room temperature is wrong. 50-70 degrees F is necessairy. why? glad you asked. if its too cold then the buds wont release moisture and molding will take place eventually. if the temp is too hot then too much moisture will pop up in the jars and that is less likely to cause mold but the moisture level will probably drop to 0%. #2 DONT LEAVE THE BUDS INSIDE THE CONTAINERS WHEN RE-DRYING. lay the buds out on a screen or a drying rack. this is done to ensure thorough drying. if you leave buds in a container then they will dry out on top and stay moist on the bottom. if you don't have a drying rack or comparable device then at the very least remove all the bud from the container and mix it up with fresh air before returning to the container. 

this post definitely deserves the +rep but it seems like ganjaluvr was attempting to make a dummies guide to curing and I think this info would be necessary for such a guide.


----------



## maryjane4ever (Mar 3, 2011)

great post man !!! really easy to understant + rep


----------



## CheebaNinja (Mar 10, 2011)

what size jars are the best to use? i figure the larger the jar the more would be in the jar thus you may have to change how long you keep the jars open.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

organic for life said:


> For the guys like me who would rather have hard numbers to work with rather than guessing when a plant is 10-15% hydrated....this is the link for you.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> 
> ...


i've been curing for a long time but never thought of buying one of those. i just ordered one! new toys! yay! 


hmmmm. i just realized that i'll have 22 separate jars for my 22 plants (no clones). crap! i didn't think this one through! fucking marijuana! lol

i guess i can use the one as a gage? i'll figure it out.


----------



## smashedbyHash (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome thread!


----------



## farmersmurf (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm with "Daalvin". However, experience and reading between the lines comes in effect(according to the topic of the post I also agree with that too). However, the method that opened this post may not work for everyone. Daalvin has about nailed it! I also believe everyone may put there pants on different. You may put your left leg in first. I may put both or my right leg in(depends on how drunk I was the night before). Anyways, what works best for me may not for you and, so on, and, so on. The way that I found best was this method!
1. Before chopping the plant, trim all the leaves everything but bud and stem.(all the coated trim leaves can be put in a jar and cured. put them in a jar. cure them by opening the jar every twelve hours. Do it for about a month and then put them in a plastic container and freeze them. later if you have enough material you can make hash by passing them through screens).
2. Chop the bitch down at the base of the plant you know, above the dirt!(pun intended) 
3. hang her ass up in a dark room 
4. Leave her ass there for atleast 3-6 days
5. After the outside of the buds are dry then take a trip to the Grocery store
6. Go to the store and get a paper bag(some online sites these days say it takes out the thc and you should put a plastic bag inside the paper bag,thas B.S.)
6. Now is the time to put your harvest after cutting it off the stems into the bags. you may want to get two to put your main colas in, and your other shit in another. you DON'T want to go over 3 inches in the bottom of the bag. ( this shit was on COPS YEEEAAARRSS ago it must be fool proof!! )
It worked for me I had some shit weed and made it one hitter quitter so...The bottom of the bag will soak out the moisture in the buds and make them compact/tight. when they feel slightly lighter and dryer after you have left them there for a day or two maybe three with the top closed like a napsack (you know how they fold the bag at mickey d's) then its time for a jar! 
7. put the buds in a jar and time that shit!!! If you put the buds in at 2:14 your time, then you DO NOT OPEN IT until 2:14 twelve hours later.
8. 12 hours later, you open the jar, pour the buds out look at them(maybe snatch one,it's up to you but, if your patient this is the fun part!!) and put them back in the jar!!
9. if you took the buds out at 2:14, and you put them back in at 2:22 then you DO NOT open the jar until 2:22, 12 hours later! 
10. Do this shit for a month and holy crap people!! this is the time that the stems become grey and snap completely. 
( I did this method and dang!!! thats all I can say DANG!! I mean, I swiped a bud here and there, here and there, and the last bud I had was exactally a month later. It was soooo awesome, my entire harvest smelled so fruity I definately encourage you to try it my way!!! Just my 0.02¢


----------



## Trent1080 (Mar 17, 2011)

organic for life said:


> For the guys like me who would rather have hard numbers to work with rather than guessing when a plant is 10-15% hydrated....this is the link for you.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> 
> ...


+Rep This is extremely useful! Thanks organic for life! Cleared up alot!


----------



## phoenix121 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all, newbie, been growin for 20 yrs off and on never tried curing before am going to give it ago,just wondering if air tight plastic jars will be ok as i only have enough jars for about 8 o's, 
chur chur for the thread Ganjaluvr


----------



## Serapis (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't use plastic to cure my bud. Glass is where it is at for a number of reasons.

I do want to add that curing isn't a witchcraft or roll of the dice. There is an actual science behind it and success can be duplicated over and over, following the same method. There is no science to opening a jar every time the grandfather clock chimes. That is just nonsense. The processes in the jar aren't keeping track of time, however humidity in the jar is an indicator of when to burp. In order to know what the RH is inside the jar, why not use a hygrometer, like a cigar humidor?

The goal is to jar around 70% RH and burp your way down to 55%, slowly. Once you get the RH below 63% - 65%, you can start burping only once every couple of days. You want to retain the moisture as long as possible, while still burping occasionally. The time between burpings gradually increases as the RH decreases. You can hygrometers for 5-$7 on eBay....

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog9093-2-half-days-fast-when.html


View attachment 1500383​


----------



## phoenix121 (Mar 17, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I don't use plastic to cure my bud. Glass is where it is at for a number of reasons.
> 
> I do want to add that curing isn't a witchcraft or roll of the dice. There is an actual science behind it and success can be duplicated over and over, following the same method. There is no science to opening a jar every time the grandfather clock chimes. That is just nonsense. The processes in the jar aren't keeping track of time, however humidity in the jar is an indicator of when to burp. In order to know what the RH is inside the jar, why not use a hygrometer, like a cigar humidor? thank you serapis.......of to granmas i go to raid her jar cuboard
> 
> ...


 thanks serapis off to granmas i go to raid her jar cuboard....lol


----------



## jbuds23 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats awesome thanks for the info! I grew some Ice and had to harvest them about two weeks early. The trichomes are clear but there is a good amount of orange hairs on them. Are these crystal covered buds going to get me high?


----------



## scoobydent (Mar 19, 2011)

i,ve dried my bud,s too much no moisture in jars how do i repair this or am i stuck with it ?


----------



## Joint Ops 420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good post. Kinda low blow on the teenager thing though. I have smoked fantastic medicine grown by 19 year olds. Age has nothing to do with it. All about who taught them in first place like u said.


----------



## farmersmurf (Mar 23, 2011)

Plastic containers give off a gas, and are NOT airtight! Find a big jar with a big mouth and lid! Simple as that no ifs, but's, or and's about it! HAS TO BE A GLASS JAR WITH A LID!! Read my post its some knowledge PROMISE! If you need more jars buy some 99¢ peanut jars and start grubbing! if your allergenic then throw them away! jams, jellies, pickles, etc. you get the idea right? NO PLASTIC!!!


----------



## MrOnceADay (Mar 25, 2011)

i tried the humidor thing once. the bud picked up the cedar taste from the box. maybe i left it in to long.


TheDude007 said:


> Buy a humidor, like they use for cigars. Very good post OP, + rep. And very well said about 70% of the info on marijuana being incorrect....It's astonishing how much bad info you can acquire reading forums and websites. ASTONISHING. One could easily be misled into doing something incorrectly.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 25, 2011)

krok said:


> edit: deleted my own post
> 
> EDIT2: OK, I'm trying again.
> Just in case anyone is confused about the 10-15% moisture figure. Forget about it.
> ...


Actually, you are mold risk free around 63%. That doesn't mean mold won't come, it means that if you stay on course and keep burping it down, once you hit 63%, you can begin to relax on the mold inspections. Just make sure to continue sniffing product when burping for any signs of mold smell.



Johnny Potseed said:


> Wait, so loose in jars or all together? I'd think you'd want them spaced out to dry evenly.


I pack my jars full the first time, because I'm going to sweat them, drawing moisture from bigger buds into smaller ones that are much drier. The goal is to even out the moisture. Once I get my bud slightly below 70% RH, I then thin out my jars, leaving some room to tumble the jars to separate buds. I also don't bother removing buds from stems until I thin the jars. The stems help slow down loss and even the moisture content.



CheebaNinja said:


> what size jars are the best to use? i figure the larger the jar the more would be in the jar thus you may have to change how long you keep the jars open.


I use half gallon mason jars, and each one can hold about 4-5 ounces. For smaller grows, I would use the quart jars, which easily hold about 1.5 oz.



jbuds23 said:


> Thats awesome thanks for the info! I grew some Ice and had to harvest them about two weeks early. The trichomes are clear but there is a good amount of orange hairs on them. Are these crystal covered buds going to get me high?


The trichomes are resin glands, so you do have some on your product. The question is going to be what type of buzz. You may very well like early bud; some people love it, because they can get high or medicate in middle of the day and still function.



scoobydent said:


> i,ve dried my bud,s too much no moisture in jars how do i repair this or am i stuck with it ?


While you cannot restart the curing process, you can add life back into those dry buds. Place a freshly cut fan leaf into the jar and leave it for two days. A big fat fan leaf. the dry buds will suck the moisture right out of it. This method does return SOME of the flavor and taste, b ut it won't restore it to it's original potential.



farmersmurf said:


> Plastic containers give off a gas, and are NOT airtight! Find a big jar with a big mouth and lid! Simple as that no ifs, but's, or and's about it! HAS TO BE A GLASS JAR WITH A LID!! Read my post its some knowledge PROMISE! If you need more jars buy some 99¢ peanut jars and start grubbing! if your allergenic then throw them away! jams, jellies, pickles, etc. you get the idea right? NO PLASTIC!!!


There are many safe plastics out there, including plastics in food service and storage. Many people with big harvests cure in trash bags or 5 gallon buckets. While your alert is certainly good willed and good intentioned, it is false, plastic containers maybe used, but unlike glass jars, they are not air tight. Trichomes may also stick to the surface of plastic. While plastic should be avoided by smaller growers due to availability of superior mason jars, large growers don't have a choice, they can and should use BPA free plastics.


----------



## Mongoose32216 (Mar 25, 2011)

great info +rep


----------



## nikki aitchison (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, thats great what you have put there, your right if they don't understand it then they never will. Thanks so much for giving me reassurance.


----------



## sm0ker420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Actually, you are mold risk free around 63%. That doesn't mean mold won't come, it means that if you stay on course and keep burping it down, once you hit 63%, you can begin to relax on the mold inspections. Just make sure to continue sniffing product when burping for any signs of mold smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome post brother!!! I was going to ask a question about how high can my RH be during flower before I can get bud mold? currently it is around 60-70% and im going to put in some dehumidifiers soon to try and get that down. I am going to harvest a afghan kush ryder in a few days so I been reading as much as i can about drying and curing. I think I got the cure down pat i just need some small hygrometers or i can use the digi one with a probe in jar once it is dry? I got four NL ladies nearing end of week 3 soon so its bout to stack up and i needa get my RH down aint tryna get bud mold. My AKR been fine in the high RH though.


----------



## thexception (Apr 10, 2011)

why this article is a sticky i have no idea? This article leaves MANY unanswered potential questions, simply about the little information that is posted here. Leave 10-15% moisture (which I disagree with) but in any case, how ridiculous, how does one determine that, since you said your post explains everything so well in understandable English? Must have missed that, no wait, nothing in your article mentioned that.

A real shame, & for the record, just because "someone doesnt get it"... with all the INFORMATION that it is lacking, well, means absolutely nothing. Your post from the way you start it to finish it is CONDESCENDING, to say the least. I can only imagine you are friends with a moderator or the like, for this post to have even made it to sticky form, especially since its tone is such. (condescending)


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

actually he got banned by the mods - he is now called cannabisguru

he's rude arrogant and ignorant... hopefully he'll get banned again 



thexception said:


> why this article is a sticky i have no idea? This article leaves MANY unanswered potential questions, simply about the little information that is posted here. Leave 10-15% moisture (which I disagree with) but in any case, how ridiculous, how does one determine that, since you said your post explains everything so well in understandable English? Must have missed that, no wait, nothing in your article mentioned that.
> 
> A real shame, & for the record, just because "someone doesnt get it"... with all the INFORMATION that it is lacking, well, means absolutely nothing. Your post from the way you start it to finish it is CONDESCENDING, to say the least. I can only imagine you are friends with a moderator or the like, for this post to have even made it to sticky form, especially since its tone is such. (condescending)


----------



## thexception (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> actually he got banned by the mods - he is now called cannabisguru
> 
> he's rude arrogant and ignorant... hopefully he'll get banned again


I have seen "cannabisguru" around the site & I surely recalled that avatar before; I don't recall anything especially about that username negative or positive, so I guess that is a good thing...for now.

Ok, so what I don't understand is, if...he was banned on a permanent basis, why then was he allowed to come back, even under a different name? or maybe the ban was temp & he decided to start fresh w/a new username? In any event thanks for the heads up. I mean, the post with the attitude might even had been palatable IF the information was clear & concise as he portrays it to be.


----------



## PurPle BuDs (Apr 12, 2011)

when you say 12/4 do you mean 7am-7pm then 7pm-11pm then 11pm-11am is this correct
^Leave on ^Leave off ^Leave on


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 23, 2011)

organic for life said:


> For the guys like me who would rather have hard numbers to work with rather than guessing when a plant is 10-15% hydrated....this is the link for you.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> 
> ...


I just bought one from eBay...free shipping...$18.99...thx...+rep4u


----------



## r1tony (Apr 26, 2011)

Budsmoker187 said:


> Do u completely trim fan leaves and as many sugar leaves from the plant before you hang it?


I do.. when I place the buds in my drying bins they are ready to go into jars when they are done drying. I think it is easier to do this before drying your buds but many people still wait after the fact. You can try both and see which way you like best, I don't think there is a real definitive answer which way is "best" but both work just as well.


----------



## spartinniffer (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the post im drying now and have some already curing and it seems im doing it correct just gotta leave my jars open a lil longer.


----------



## GRONK (May 2, 2011)

can u please explain weather to cure in the sun or in heat ECT because every place on earth and season is diff inside is diff to outside, when in hotter temps moisture builds up more + do u cover the jar to make it dark or leave in light u left alot out hopefully u can understand this english?


----------



## auntavis (May 2, 2011)

I cure in the dark in my guestroom closet.


----------



## mantiszn (May 2, 2011)

NO heat... NO sun...



GRONK said:


> can u please explain weather to cure in the sun or in heat ECT because every place on earth and season is diff inside is diff to outside, when in hotter temps moisture builds up more + do u cover the jar to make it dark or leave in light u left alot out hopefully u can understand this english?


----------



## Oban (May 3, 2011)

Thank you very much, I am just about to harvest for the first time and this answers all my questions. Great post.


----------



## farmersmurf (May 4, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I don't use plastic to cure my bud. Glass is where it is at for a number of reasons.
> 
> I do want to add that curing isn't a witchcraft or roll of the dice. There is an actual science behind it and success can be duplicated over and over, following the same method. There is no science to opening a jar every time the grandfather clock chimes. That is just nonsense. The processes in the jar aren't keeping track of time, however humidity in the jar is an indicator of when to burp. In order to know what the RH is inside the jar, why not use a hygrometer, like a cigar humidor?
> 
> ...


Who cares lmao just hang it up to dry for 4-6 days and then cut the buds off and put em in a paper bag for a day or two then in a jar. for 30 days or longer lmao that is really pretty how you have them drying but idk it isnt a science at all its common sense and patience. nothing more or less.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 8, 2011)

farmersmurf said:


> Who cares lmao just hang it up to dry for 4-6 days and then cut the buds off and put em in a paper bag for a day or two then in a jar. for 30 days or longer lmao that is really pretty how you have them drying _*but idk it isnt a science at all its common sense*_ and patience. nothing more or less.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it IS a science, and its why so many people fuck it up so often (i have myself, i wont lie). Here is just a TIDBIT of the science happening inside that jar:

Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted.

I would get into Decarboxylation, but i think you get the idea. It IS science. Whether *you* understand it or not is another story....


----------



## Blunted247 (May 11, 2011)

ganjaluvr said:


> yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... Even i myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. What i have done for everyone.. Is broken down the drying and curing process.. To where even the noobs can understand how to properly dry.. And cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... This is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. But again.. Even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


okay but what temp n humidity to dry at?????? I have it at 67 f...and around 60% humidity....will this leave me with a longer dry period??? I want to be patient n do it the right way....please help!!!! I am on first day drying!! Strawberry cough and kings kush!!!!!! Help!!! Lol


----------



## Severdali (May 12, 2011)

is because 
1-you live somewhere where the humidity permits you to dry buds at any rate you please and still get a great product 

2-you enjoy smoking raspy weed


----------



## Xcon (May 16, 2011)

This info is great, me likey very much. I'm curing for the first time and my biggest fear was mold, after reading dozens of threads from across the interwebs I've taken a lot in but the hygrometer in a jar was the best idea.

Fortunately, after reading this thread I realized that my buds were at 55% humidi-titty and ready to smoke!!!


----------



## Ryder on the Storm (May 17, 2011)

After reading this thread I have learned.

1 - The OP had no idea what he was talking about. Is now banned, and rejoined as another poster. 10-15% moisture content seams just a little low.
2 - Serapis seams to know what hes talking about.
3 - This thread should not be a sticky.


----------



## LorinLee (May 17, 2011)

I'm curious so its 12/2-4 Hours. I keep reading people worrying about mold. (If you do it in the 12 hours on / 2-4 off it shouldn't mold right?)


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 18, 2011)

Ryder on the Storm said:


> After reading this thread I have learned.
> 
> 1 - The OP had no idea what he was talking about. Is now banned, and rejoined as another poster. 10-15% moisture content seams just a little low.
> 2 - Serapis seams to know what hes talking about.
> 3 - This thread should not be a sticky.


LMAO Couldn't have put it any better bro. +rep to u and +rep to serapis cause that is the most educated explanation of curing I've read


----------



## blower (Jun 22, 2011)

What about Doing it this way..? Flush two weeks, let the soil dry cut plant; long colas hang separate with all leafs on, smaller buds on a tray with leafs. When all leafs are crispy it's time to trim. Take a bud and sort through the stems
If it snaps ready to cure. Either glass jars or turkey bags.
12 hours later let the buds breathe for less than 5 hours. Every 2-3 days burp" the buds. For 3 weeks minimum of burping" then you can store


----------



## datdpeGY247 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok i got a question that anomalies brought up the issue with mold. to keep from mold you dry them out fully unlike ganjaluvr said i think you should dry them until the stem breaks. cause if you dry it till it bends it will have to much moisture for the curing process. MOISTURE=MOLD


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

It needs some moisture otherwise it will not cure... Weed that is completely bone dry that is sitting in a jar is not curing.. It is simply dry weed sitting in a jar...

Normally I jar it when the buds are crispy and dry on the outside but still moist on the inside, you can tell by gently squeezing a bud between your fingers.. This will draw that inner moisture out nice and slow which is exactly what you want.. 

Basically if there is too much moisture and you are getting condensation on the jar 1. They are not dry enough and 2. It will cause mold



datdpeGY247 said:


> ok i got a question that anomalies brought up the issue with mold. to keep from mold you dry them out fully unlike ganjaluvr said i think you should dry them until the stem breaks. cause if you dry it till it bends it will have to much moisture for the curing process. MOISTURE=MOLD


----------



## bellacastle (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm glad for the help on curing as it's my first time and there is so much information you don't know which ones are right i'm doing my growing in the greenhouse. when i first started they were so skinny but now they look nice and healthy, i'm hoping they will be ready sept or early oct


----------



## calicko (Jun 28, 2011)

I have grown for years but have never mastered drying and curing. I think your comment about not understanding curing should lead people to other occupations...I could almost guarantee you the plants that have come out of my worst grow session would closely compare to 99% of all cultivators best weed! Not trying to brag or boast but drying and curing IS NOT botany so, in essence, does not make a bad grower if he/she comes up with crispy weed!
Now, this is a personal preference and is no reference to what I do with my final product. I like doing the hang dry for two days in a cool damp place and then compressing it into a brick for the curing. Now, I understand that this is what the Mexican cartel does for all there weed and it turns out "dirty or soily" tasting but it takes the guesswork out of it all and nearly impossible to mess up. Anyways, thanks for the tips on the correct way to dry and cure, this next harvest I will be using your advice but answer me this: if I follow your steps to the "t", will you guarantee a full refund of my product amount if it gets messed up!? Jk tho...
Will somebody please teach Thai stick techniques...or is that something that has been phased out?
One last question. I have been growing Strawberry cough strains for 2 years now in organics and have noticed very large main stem colas, kinda like the donkey dick strain, my problem is the supersized buds morphing into sticks and stems after the drying process. Where am I going wrong? Am I drying to fast? Do I need more humidity in the dryin space I'm using? This same phenomena seems to also accour in ditch weed, big buds when wet but microscopic after being dried. Don't ask me why I know this...lol!
HELP


----------



## jarrodmcj69 (Jul 2, 2011)

this is a very useful thread to anyone. i really like your reference to whats known as homeostasis (the process of taking dry buds with wet stems and placing them into the jar to extract the moisture from within the bud to make all the buds and stems equally distribute the remaining water). as u let the jar open u allow the process of the buds to dry on the outer shell, but still hold moisture. the longer u repeat this process, the more aroma, taste, and potency your buds will have in the end. it takes time to successfully remove the chlorophyll (remaining chlorophyll stuck in plant kills taste majorly, making your buds pop and crackel as u smoke, leaving you bummed to know you spent so much precious time making your crop the best it can, and losing all that because u rushed the dry/cure over impatience. ive prolonged the curing process to up to 10 days, especially with dense buds. dense buds need to under go the cure process longer leaving them in the closed jar for less time, but repeating it frequently since dense buds hold more moisture. there is no set time for this process. all strains vary, so never come up with a set regimen, learn your strains and practice to make each one perfect.


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 13, 2011)

Great post and thread ! My single question is this however :

You said, and I quote "You want to leave around 10% to 15% water content inside the middle of the buds.. " 

How does a person know when that perfect moisture content is reached ? Thanks


----------



## beaveis (Jul 15, 2011)

Great post! Even the some of the haters had great advice. After reading this whole sticky I find this is a great sticky! Thanks to the people that responded to correct the errors... But this post did what this fourm is for and informed the the noobie's! (Me) For one! It open doors in my thinking. Now i feel a little smarter and more secure when i harvest my cfl grow next week!​


----------



## uberstuber (Jul 16, 2011)

See what happens to you when you have 2 pounds in brick form.


----------



## farmersmurf (Jul 25, 2011)

scoobydent said:


> i,ve dried my bud,s too much no moisture in jars how do i repair this or am i stuck with it ?


add fresh bud no worm farm food!


----------



## farmersmurf (Jul 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it needs some moisture otherwise it will not cure... Weed that is completely bone dry that is sitting in a jar is not curing.. It is simply dry weed sitting in a jar...
> 
> Normally i jar it when the buds are crispy and dry on the outside but still moist on the inside, you can tell by gently squeezing a bud between your fingers.. This will draw that inner moisture out nice and slow which is exactly what you want..
> 
> Basically if there is too much moisture and you are getting condensation on the jar 1. They are not dry enough and 2. It will cause mold


 

absolutely right! Which is why i use the paper bag!


----------



## farmersmurf (Jul 25, 2011)

just take it easy dont have a stoner moment/newb relapse were here for ya!


----------



## farmersmurf (Jul 25, 2011)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


 
Roll it up in a tarp and put it in the sun like that old man cog does the biker man look him on youtube, I saw all his videos like 4 years ago nothing special, he chops his plants down, throws them on a tarp rolls a tight tarp joint and leaves em in the sun hahahaha yummmmmm ggaaaaagggggggaaaaa gaaaaaaagggg!!! puke!


----------



## Canabuz (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm reading that thears people dropping water in tha jar,??? If I need to moist my bud ill drop a leaf in


----------



## GrowWeedMakeMoney (Jul 30, 2011)

when hanging the buds from a line does it matter if i use a fan?


----------



## RIP VAN REEFER (Aug 1, 2011)

very informative thread burping the jar just makes sense can't wait!!


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you OP for this informative post. You are right, there is a lot of information out there. As a newbie to all of this, I appreciate all the help I can get.

If anybody wouldn't mind helping out a dumbass, I'm having difficulty understanding this line:



ganjaluvr said:


> Each time you put the lid on.. the humidity inside the jar(s) will slowly evaporate the moisture from inside the middle of the bud as well as the stem


Everything up to there and after, is clear. Does this mean, after the first 12 hrs (where I am at now), you remove the lid to let _out_ the moisture and leave it off for 2-4 hrs. "*When you put the lid back on*" OK, this is where I'm losing it. 
"The humidity inside the jar". What humidity? I just open it to let OUT the humidity... 
"the humidity inside the jar(s) will slowly evaporate the moisture from inside the middle of the bud" Am I reading this right? Humidity evaporates moisture?

Sorry, I'm so dense, maybe it's because I've been without for so long.

edit: I assume that this works for "brick" weed? If not, I won't bother continuing the process.


----------



## OZ MAN (Aug 3, 2011)

If you weigh you bud before you start the drying proses. And check there weight threw out the prosess, you can monitor how much water they have lost. Once they lose about 70% of there weight. Smoke a bowl! They should be ready.


----------



## GrowWeedMakeMoney (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a question, 

does it HAVE to be a 12/2 or 12/4 or can i just have the lid off whenever i think its wet enough or put it back on whenever i think its dry enough?


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 8, 2011)

Question, my buds have been drying for two days i put a small fan at the bottom of my cubbord to keep the air moving the outside of the bud feels very crispy should i star curing ?


----------



## GrowWeedMakeMoney (Aug 9, 2011)

^ yes. like he said, crispy on the outside and the stems bend but dont snap


----------



## Himself (Aug 13, 2011)

Mr Neutron lad,

That part is clear as mud. So here goes; Once the air dried buds are dry on the outside, stem cra... and all THEN cut nugs from stem and jar them.

Now the outer part of the bud is dry but the inner part of the bud has moisture remaining. This moisture will spread to the outside until the entire moisture content is spread throughout the bud more or less evenly.

When you burp the jar you are letting out moisture laden air and replacing it with air that is a bit more dry. When you seal the jar (with the dry air in it) the dry air will pull moisture from the bud. So each time you burp the jar you are drying the contents in small increments.


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm just wondering how I would do this for a huge outdoor harvest? typically you'd dry until snap stem then jar it up opening it once a day for 3 weeks... but this is entirely different... this requires the buds to be trimmed while semi moist (crispy outside....) then jarred... 

I'm just not sure how I could possibly trim up my entire crop before it all went dry...


I mean is it just a shitload more work to do it this way but it is that much more worth it so we do it anyways?


----------



## farmboy420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Found this post and really glad, never done it quite this way but it makes sense, I have some nice ones 30 days from harvest and am going to do it just this way....Thanks for sharing you hard work...


----------



## 420keepitgreen420 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ganjaluvr my friend you have helped me understand what people have been trying to tell me for quite some time now . i never fully knew about the whole jar process but thank you . and how you say most of the incorrect information is posted by teenagers i think that that is only half true because there are a lot of adults that have only just started in the scene and know very little other to what they have heard if you get me


----------



## 420keepitgreen420 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ganjaluvr my friend you have helped me understand what people have been trying to tell me for quite some time now . i never fully knew about the whole jar process but thank you . and how you say most of the incorrect information is posted by teenagers i think that that is only half true because there are a lot of adults that have only just started in the scene and know very little other to what they have heard if you get me *


----------



## Xlpaintplr (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks great posts ........diablo og is all I grow........ my new tip is try "rapid start&#8221; worth every dollar I promise.....


----------



## greennewfie (Sep 1, 2011)

harvested last night putting your info to good use thanks!!


----------



## younotonthislvl (Sep 3, 2011)

do u hang the buds in the dark or with light and what should the humidity be at


----------



## greennewfie (Sep 4, 2011)

younotonthislvl said:


> do u hang the buds in the dark or with light and what should the humidity be at


 hang them in the dark cool place with humidity around 40% i believe,, 
my temp is 23c and humidity is 50% with fans blowing in the room but not directly on the buds


----------



## Hottik (Sep 7, 2011)

If you were planning on curing for a longer time frame, say a month or so what type of light cycle should you be using? Would you still keep it on a 12/4?


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 9, 2011)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


 go buy some 5 gallon food safe buckets, they are more expensive, but i think buckets are great for everything,


----------



## blower (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay I have heard a couPle of ways. First, either hang dry inside cool room. Or let them sweat and dry for a couple of days outside? Which is better?
Second, turkey bags.! Once dried put buds in turkey bag. Open 12 hours later and commence burping. What about a piece of paper in turkey bag so that all liquid evaporates onto paper so all bad smells get caught on piece of paper?
What do y'all think


----------



## blower (Sep 13, 2011)

What about trichomes and flushing? When should one start to flush for outdoor?


----------



## kystoner (Sep 16, 2011)

how to you go about do 10 to 20 pounds


----------



## trento (Sep 17, 2011)

lol hire a crew!!!!!!!!....It costs you but you get it done.It's a labour intensive job.But i guess you figures that out


----------



## speero78 (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont Know if anyone mentioned this in the previous posts....let say you over dried them and you want to add back moisture to your buds ...you can add a couple of fan leaves into that jar of yours and ceil it tightly. this can help to fix a bit of extra drying

This is only if you didnt over dry them then its very hard to get them back on track...


----------



## 3ringmike (Nov 20, 2011)

This method works well for large amounts:
Hang them until branches snap but don't break off clean.
Put the buds in a brown paper bag, then put the paper bag into a plastic shopping bag. 
Roll the top of the paper bag to seal. Leave the plastic bag open. Reach into the paper bag daily to roll the bud over.
If the bud feels like it is getting dry, roll the paper bag closed and then roll the plastic bag closed. next day roll your bud and if it still feels dry, roll both bags closed. if it feels like it is getting damp, close the brown bag only. simple really; dry close both bags. wet close brown bag. takes about a month. works well on amounts that jars would be a pain. Peace


----------



## treklane (Nov 20, 2011)

new to site and by the way i love the thread


----------



## treklane (Nov 20, 2011)

mad person


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 26, 2011)

when hanging the buds can u have them in the flowering room when there are others plant in flowering


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 26, 2011)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


It works wonders!!! I do exactly that method. Usually the burping process is 3 to 5 days depending on the buds. Very well written.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 26, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> when hanging the buds can u have them in the flowering room when there are others plant in flowering


No, the light will deminish the quality and high of the bud, thus the THC % will drop dramatically. They need to be hanged in a dark place with some sort of air circulation.


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> No, the light will deminish the quality and high of the bud, thus the THC % will drop dramatically. They need to be hanged in a dark place with some sort of air circulation.


 k thanks i will do that thanks


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> No, the light will deminish the quality and high of the bud, thus the THC % will drop dramatically. They need to be hanged in a dark place with some sort of air circulation.


Well said, beat me to it!


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 27, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> Well said, beat me to it!


Ha, Thanks! I am on the race right now


----------



## fasteddy714 (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally-Its so nice to get the straight story on curing ! Hey dude you can't make it any clearer, thanks again


----------



## pdl2121 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great info, this "is" the proper method.


----------



## Loaded for bud (Dec 11, 2011)

easy to jugde! weigh it my brother, Thats how I do it!
Later on ans Peace
Loaded For Bud


----------



## Loaded for bud (Dec 11, 2011)

I really should use spell check LOL, ***Judge***


----------



## Loaded for bud (Dec 11, 2011)

some do and some don't. I've done it both ways. its easier for me to do the trimming first. Thats been my way for twenty five years
Peace
Loaded for Bud


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

Countryfarmer said:


> Fdd says he uses turkey bags.





knuckles420 said:



> turkey bags? thats gross!! i suggest eating some pickles or peanuts in a jar and washing and airing out the jars. if all else fails i would get some cracker jars from wal-mart. there big and about 5$ bucks a piece! unless you get some moonshine and use the jars haha! im laughing my ass off at this process anyways.


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

zorr said:


> Great Read! I will follow these steps during my first cure.


yeah and its gonna fucking suck!


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

kiss-asskiss-ass


bogyman57 said:


> I have always had the same problem with mine.
> 
> 
> yeah dont cut the fucking branches off the stalk! hahahahahaha @ these posts and kiss ass comments.
> dont cut the branches off the stalk this is EXACTALLY what im saying! hahahaha!! good luck noobs!


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

aotearoa420 said:


> Can you use anything else apart from jars???? air tight 10L Plastic containers????


hell naw would you wipe your ass with a shower curtain just because its soft and dry? WTF no dont use plastic [email protected] gasses in the plastic! GLASS JARS GLASS JARS GLASS JARS GLASS JARS + GLASS JARS + @ GLASS JAR!!!


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

inzotic said:


> Hey Kia ora aotearoa, I see your where I am! ...
> You better go buy a jar of pickles! a big jar and wash it out good!


----------



## Bopatoonie (Dec 14, 2011)

Whoah!..I'm so pleased to have read this thread. I was completely clueless of this step ( I have to admit)
Luckily I'm still in veg mode on my first grow, which is looking great so far, this thread saved my outcome, if it outcomes.
I know I still have a shitload to learn.
Thanks Ganjaluvrs!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 14, 2011)

a pickle jar.. lol
airtight dude.. airtight..

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=mason&x=0&y=0#/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=mason+jar&rh=i:aps,k:mason+jar

don't be cheap


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Good Post........................


----------



## reeferman93 (Dec 16, 2011)

okay i just hang dry mine in the shed witch is dark for about 5 days then i jar and store in deep freeze and ocasionaly remove jars and burp slows down curing to a minimal and keeps the herb earthy


----------



## HerbManSlim (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice post..i shall follow your steps and hope for the best.View attachment 1939787Just flushing now.View attachment 1939788


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 20, 2011)

if you want the perfect cure do this method.......

BEFORE you chop her down figure out where you want to hang her.... Get a thermometer and RH meter. I recommend the Acu Rite model, its 2in1 (we'll also be needing this a little later also). Place that RH meter in your drying room for over 12 hours to get your rooms RH%.

Chop your plant down (after you groom her).. Then hang her upside down in your drying room.

Look at the rooms RH%. If your rooms RH is 60... Hang her up for 7 days total. 1 day for each RH%, plus 1 extra day. If your rooms RH is 69%RH, then hang her for 7 days total (6 for each RH + 1 extra day). If your rooms is 59%, then hang her for 6 days total, etc.... Keep in mind you'll want to keep checking her stems!! Check for the crack/crunch!! And the less light on her the better. You'll want her trichs in darkness.

Once the hanging process is done, clip the buds and then place them AND the Acu Rite RH meter in a mason jar along with your buds. This step is tricky. You dont want to get mason jars to small because you wont be able to fit all your buds and the RH meter inside. I recommend going to a thrift store and buying one of those BIG air tight sealed jars. (trust me, you'll be wasting money on these dinky mason jars if you dont).

Once the RH meter is inside FACING OUT (so you can see what the RH% inside is), place the buds in. You want to get your RH down to about 63% inside the jar in order to get that perfect cure.
To do this, "Burp" your jar's for 2-4 hours for the first few days. Once your RH starts going down, "Burp" your jars for about a hour each day. When your RH stays around 63%-65%, youre in that cure range and you can now take the RH meter out and store your buds for at least a couple weeks before you open the jar.


I know its going to be hard not to smoke it but trust me, I learned from the best of the best on here and you'll want to wait. Basically you do not have to do this method. Each person has their way of curing and really, even though there are wrong ways, its hard to mess this up. Just remember to dry your plants out as much as possible before you chop her. The more she drys out, the less moisture you'll have when hanging her + you'll allow the plant to eat up whats left after it gets flushed.


Good luck with all your grows! Come back here and let us know how they turned out! And a smoke report too!! 

(ps: i gotta update my fruit & haze grow! But i just harvested the fruit's and theyre now curing at 65%RH. Haze is coming down in another week or two)


----------



## SimonD (Dec 20, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> if you want the perfect cure do this method.......
> 
> BEFORE you chop her down figure out where you want to hang her.... Get a thermometer and RH meter. I recommend the Acu Rite model, its 2in1 (we'll also be needing this a little later also). Place that RH meter in your drying room for over 12 hours to get your rooms RH%.
> 
> ...


1. Excellent suggestion. It's really the only way to ensure a cure and monitor its state with any degree of certainty.

2. Have you read the original thread stickied on IC? It's not a quick read, it's up to +1300 posts, but it will give you more insight into the process and perhaps introduce other factors you may not have considered.

3. I'd really suggest that one opts for a Caliber III or a (calibrated) Hydroset/Xikar. As mentioned in the thread, I tested a good number of hygrometers over the last 8-9 years, including several Acurites. The Caliber is one's _best_ bet. 

Simon


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 20, 2011)

I also agree with Simon. Right now I have the Acu Rite model #00613 and its pretty bulky. I thought to myself that if I had the Caliber 3 model I could of saved myself from buying new jars. 
I picked up some thing like this at Target the other day for about $10 and it works great! http://www.amazon.com/Bormioli-Clear-Square-Canning-Liter/dp/B0001BMYH0/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1324405533&sr=8-18


{edit}
one thing i wish i could find is a cheap working ppm/ph meter. I would love to get a Hanna but I just dont have over $100 to spend on one unfortunately


----------



## Impman (Dec 25, 2011)

Your giving out bad information. i know this post is old but to anyone reading this guy has no clue what hes talking about! Dont do any if these things. Get a good growing book! o recommend two the Cannibis Grow Bible or Ed Rosenthals grow handbook. Curing is the process after harvest and BEFORE drying! It is the most critical part the entire grow process. not gonna write pit Eds book on this post but if you give a rats ass about your bud close this guys post and get a book.


----------



## Impman (Dec 25, 2011)

SimonD said:


> 1. Excellent suggestion. It's really the only way to ensure a cure and monitor its state with any degree of certainty.
> 
> 2. Have you read the original thread stickied on IC? It's not a quick read, it's up to +1300 posts, but it will give you more insight into the process and perhaps introduce other factors you may not have considered.
> 
> ...


WRONG . WTF os wrong with you people? i think your all NARC agents trying to fuck up the potency of peoples bud! GEt a book people. All his information is bullshit. Never chop a plant down. Pick no bud before its ripe. Cure before drying. Fet Get ed rosenthals book or the grow bible. these backyard superstitious growers will ruin your buds!! Warning to all First timers! Ignore this rubbish and get a book!


----------



## SimonD (Dec 25, 2011)

Impman said:


> WRONG . WTF os wrong with you people? i think your all NARC agents trying to fuck up the potency of peoples bud! GEt a book people. All his information is bullshit. Never chop a plant down. Pick no bud before its ripe. *Cure before drying.* Fet Get ed rosenthals book or the grow bible. these backyard superstitious growers will ruin your buds!! Warning to all First timers! Ignore this rubbish and get a book!


What are you talking about? Please note that we're discussing gauging the state of the cure by measuring the humidity inside the container. 

This being said, you've piqued my curiosity. Can you briefly explain how bud can cure before it's dry? Thanks.

Simon


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 25, 2011)

There be trolls in these here waters....


----------



## daisy3210 (Dec 26, 2011)

help do you think my girls are about ready to harvast, How much longer?


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## geturgrowon (Dec 31, 2011)

daisy3210 said:


> help do you think my girls are about ready to harvast, How much longer?View attachment 1956001View attachment 1956003View attachment 1956012View attachment 1956014



2 more weeks i would say


----------



## R3dima (Jan 8, 2012)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


I know this is a long time from post, but I use 5 gallon food storage buckets with screw tops and locks...keeps it air tight and room to even put a hygrometer in it if needed!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmm... Plasticky goodness...



R3dima said:


> I know this is a long time from post, but I use 5 gallon food storage buckets with screw tops and locks...keeps it air tight and room to even put a hygrometer in it if needed!


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 11, 2012)

so everyone says to trim off the fan leaves before drying, and large sugar leaves, and then make hash with them.... but nobody ever talks about making hash with wet trim. wtf? there is definitely a step missing here.
how do you dry out the leaves? on a paper bag? in the oven? it'd be difficult to hang them.


----------



## R3dima (Jan 11, 2012)

I dry it just like you do the bud except no curing... Just get it dry... So when u agitate it, the glands really separate from the green leaf... When u use a lot of half dried leaf I found the hash tends to keep the green color... I assume its chlorophyll... 
Try using a big glass bowl... This way you can fast dry unless a pro has a better option at this point... But my hash has always came out great...


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 11, 2012)

how do you fast dry with a big glass bowl?


----------



## Gimpy23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice and simple explanation! Thanks! Peace!


----------



## employedmale (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, I have made such a mess of my curing untill now. I used to just dry the living crap of of all the buds. Funny thing is, I was always super stoned. Of course the buds burned a little quick but no biggie.

Now I am going to tr to do it right because I don't smoke as much as I used to, and I don't sell andy of my week, so I am anticipating having this harvest (1 plant est. 1 oz once cured) around for a while. After reading as much as I could digest, I started. The first thing I noticed is the increadable range of humidites we experience here in the north east. Summer time we are always in the 80 to 90% RH. Sometimes higher. Now as it is Febuary 1st, the RH in my house is a comfortable 35%. So it makes sense to develope a proper curig method, I am going to have to control the conditions year round. 

It seems to me that if I am shooting for 55% in my finished product, it makes sense to dry and cure in as close to that 55% RH as I can manage. As I said before I do this growing quite casually. n fact I bud in a window. (See pic for currnet harvest)



At 35% RH I am afraid my outter bud will dry to a crips to quickly. Then I will jar them and wait for the inner moisture to rehydrate the outter bud. However, I am trying to dry the bud in a higher RH than what is naturally occuring in my house. Enter the hygrometer! By drying inside various sized cardboard boxes, I can somewhat control the RH. Plus it keeps the plant in the dark. Fan blowing through gaps keeps air moving. 

It is a fine balencing act I am sure. I hope my buds cure proper and smell and taste better than any weed I have ever grown. Wish me luck and I apprieciate any pernant advice you'd care to give.

Later,


----------



## SimonD (Feb 1, 2012)

employedmale said:


> It seems to me that if I am shooting for 55% in my finished product, it makes sense to dry and cure in as close to that 55% RH as I can manage. As I said before I do this growing quite casually. n fact I bud in a window. (See pic for currnet harvest)
> 
> View attachment 2033076View attachment 2033079
> 
> ...


When you mention the RH, are you referring to drying or curing? If it's curing, I'd suggest shooting for 60-65% inside the jar. Refer to the link in my sig. I'd be happy to clarify if you have more questions. Good luck.

Simon


----------



## employedmale (Feb 1, 2012)

How long should I sustain the 60 to 65% RH ion the jar before I can safely say these are finished curing, they will be fine if I do not open them for a month?
What I mean is, if I put my weed in the jar and the RH stays steady at 60 to 65% for a day, are they cured?


----------



## SimonD (Feb 1, 2012)

employedmale said:


> How long should I sustain the 60 to 65% RH ion the jar before I can safely say these are finished curing, they will be fine if I do not open them for a month?


If the humidity inside the jar is stable, meaning, it hasn't shifted in 5-7 days, you can leave the container sealed for as long as you like.




> What I mean is, if I put my weed in the jar and the RH stays steady at 60 to 65% for a day, are they cured?


It'll most definitely take longer than a day. Once the smell begins to change, the cure is on its way. If you read the thread I referred you to, you'll get a lot of insight into the process. Typically, folks cure for a number of weeks as a minimum.

Simon


----------



## employedmale (Feb 1, 2012)

Simon, Thanks a ton. I will check out that thread you refered me to. I see now curing is an extended process but one well worth the effort. I have always been disappointed by the aroma of my homegrown. Looking forward to having sweet smelling buds.
+ rep for you dude.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 6, 2012)

Gee, I have posted a bunch of shit so stoned I figure what I said made no sense, so just disregard all that.

Wooo. My jar is full and my in jar hygrometer is reading a semi stead 61%. Really nice to see the moisture level off. This is the best cure of my life. I dread when our humidity goes up to 90% in the summer and I am stuck with an indoor harvest to cure. Time to invest in a dehumidifier.

Broken heart mending. Giants two time Brady killers. My Pats, my Pats. Damn you God, damn you!


----------



## jdmlove (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow great thread so useful and simplified +rep


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Mar 31, 2012)

ganjaluvr said:


> ... the stems *BEND* but _doesn't_ *BREAK *into two pieces.. this is the optimal time to start the "curing process". ...
> 
> ... you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why?... blah blah blah ..." LIKE THIS GUY IS MR. KNOW-IT-ALL.
> 
> ...


Seems like it depends on the humidity of the drying environment more than anything. 

You don't have to do all that dicking around with jar lids where I live. Buds cure just right in 3-5 days in a nice dark wooden drawer, then seal them in recycled Illy espresso cans.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 31, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> Seems like it depends on the humidity of the drying environment more than anything.
> 
> You don't have to do all that dicking around with jar lids where I live. Buds cure just right in 3-5 days in a nice dark wooden drawer, then seal them in recycled Illy espresso cans.



Curing your weed for 3-5 days is not advisable really, it's far too short a time for a proper cure.
Most experienced growers cure for about a 2 weeks to month at least.
The longer you can cure the better really, since curing weed acts like storing good wine, it just keeps improving with age if done properly.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 17, 2012)

*suppp ppl, i have a question i harvested my plant yesterday, its hanged on my closet under my cloth, so day time my door is closed in order to not let light in... tho side doors are open to let air go into the closetat night i open the doors ive covered my closet with brown paper and is it ok to put a fan for the budz?? or thats fked up? *


----------



## SelfDutchOven (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my first grow. Thankyou for this! Easy to understand information is what we all need


----------



## shannonball (May 1, 2012)

buy more jars



KNUCKLES420 said:


> How would you do really large amounts, I have way to much for jars but want a great cure. Great post thanks


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 1, 2012)

Sorry after you dry and place in jars, do you keep burping the jars until you can't see the moisture build up in them, then place for long term storage? How do you know when you can put the lids on and store them?


----------



## supertramp6 (May 3, 2012)

intresting def the way to go


----------



## 840/2 (May 3, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Sorry after you dry and place in jars, do you keep burping the jars until you can't see the moisture build up in them, then place for long term storage? How do you know when you can put the lids on and store them?



google "caliber III"

that is the secret of which you speaketh 60-65%


----------



## Futurama89 (May 5, 2012)

i see on here some people are brown paper baging there weed to dry, or for a portion of drying and im wondering why they are doing this??
Havent heard of people doing it untill i got involved with grow forums


----------



## Nukebisket (May 6, 2012)

Futurama89 said:


> i see on here some people are brown paper baging there weed to dry, or for a portion of drying and im wondering why they are doing this??
> Havent heard of people doing it untill i got involved with grow forums



I just started doing this and here's why. Where I'm at buds are crisp dry in 2.5 - 3 days due to low humidity, now I llet them hang dry for 1 day and then into the paper bag until outside starts to feel dry which takes about 4-5 days. I seem to be getting better tasting and smelling buds right now.


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 9, 2012)

Great thread. You can form a complete approach that way.


----------



## RedEyeJedi401 (May 10, 2012)

Well written. Thank you


----------



## Junglesam (May 14, 2012)

Finally some trustworthy instructions on how to cure. I haven't been growing for too long myself but the amount of scientifically inaccurate and overly complex shit I read on the internet was starting to make me wanna give up. Cheers man


----------



## Vikingo (May 21, 2012)

Great Thread! Most informative!

Just harvested my first ever plant, and yet another still to go tomorrow! Both are hanging now, in an ideal 21 dgrees celsius and humidity at 58%. Should be good to put into jars in about 7 days!

Thank you!!


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 27, 2012)

curing for dumbies
thanks


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome! Mine only took 72 hrs before the outside were crispy. The box had dried hair any tiny dried leavesat the bottom and stems bent over like a snap but hardly any noise. I think I put them in in the nick of time cause thebuds felt a lil prickally and hard not moist on the outside at all and not squishy but I could tell they weren't dried out completely. Wet weight was 155.6 grams not including popcorn for trim and a couple lil nuggs for smoke to test it out. Dried wet just now........34.4 grams so that's almost dead on with 1/4 weight from the wet weight. Bu they went in at 1am so after lunch tomorrow ill be burping them babies!



Thanks!! +rep!!


----------



## GivinCare (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my 1st post... Just thought I'd share how I dry/cure. I am very happy with my results. 

Step 1. When I see milky trich's with some (5 to maybe 10% amber) I flush by hitting with a preferred flushing solution (about 1/2 to 3/4 strength of what's on the directions). Then nothing but water there on out. 

Step 2. When I get about 30% amber trich's, I put in a dark room with an intake and exhaust fan about 65 F / 40ish humidity if possible. (purpose of this can be 2 fold. 1 - to panic the plants into producing more of its natural defense which is crystals. 2 - to sap any remaining nutes from the plant back into the roots and growing medium.) 

Step 3. Trim all fan leaves while the plant is still in the medium (this doesn't matter, it's just easier for me to get as close to the stalk as I can if I get them before chopping or hanging)

Step 4. Chop plants about 6-8 inches below the 1st set of nodes and hang in the dark room with same conditions as I mentioned in Step 2. Let them hang until the remaining leaves are brittle and the branches snap a bit when you bend them. (usually about 6-10 days depends on the density of flowers) and personally, I take everything but he colas, which Ieave hanging for a day or 2 longer. 

Step 5. Cut the flowers from the branch leaving some extra stem for handling if possible. Then I cut as many of the bigger leaves of as possible. (however, I make sure the are some sugar leaves left for final manicuring). 

Step 6. Put flowers in mason jars (loosely, DO NOT pack in) then burp for the next week minimum. How I burp is: 
1st 2 days, every 6 hours roughly or about 4 times a day, I open the jar, rotate flowers to make sure there's none stuck together (which can mold or deflate smell even in the best conditions) I leave the jar open for about an hour in days 1-2

Days 3-5: do the same thing but only 2-3 times a day and I only leave them open for about 20-30 min. 

Days 6-10: On day 6, if they feel close to where I want them as far as dryness, I take a medium sized sample nug out to roll 1 and bowl 1. Do not use a grinder cuz you want to really be able to see what the texture of the middle is like (and i take a medium sized nug so i can gauge where the bigger nugs and popcorns are at) This is when common sense kicks in. If they're at a good consistency I proceed to step 7. If They are not where I want them, I proceed for a few more days burping 1-2 times a day for 15-30 minutes and gently rotate the bottom to the top. When the desired dryness is achieved I proceed to the 7th and final step. 

Step 7. I do the final manicuring by Trimming the sugar leaves (which really releases the STINKY STINKY) and put them back in the jars and burp for about 10-15 minutes once about once a day for as long as you want. Keeping in mind that maximum potency is about 6 months into the cure, but I'm not sitting well enough to wait that long... I keep some choice nugs curing for as long as possible, while I do what I do with the rest. 

I realize this is the simple, easy to understand thread, so maybe I shouldn't have posted this "in-depth" way here. But the way I see it, I spend anywhere from 3-4 months from start to finish caring for my girls, I'm not going to take shortcuts in the end. I've tried several methods from drying racks to bags and although there are way easier shorter ways of doing this that you can still achieve nice result.... These are the best results I've ever achieved. And I've actually tried 5 different methods with the same crop to compare (hoping I could find a quicker/easier way that was comparable) and I've found that IMHO its well worth the wait and effort.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 25, 2012)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> ok good...i needed that "do i keep them in total darkness" question answered. i am harvesting tonight and its my first, kinda nervous and even a bit..depressed?!...anyone else feel that way for preparing to kill their sweet little virgins? lol the smell makes me feel better tho! thanks Ganj ..rep you +


I know, right? I always feel bad just culling out weaklings...


----------



## Thagouseegg63 (Jun 26, 2012)

Why do you state this when Jorge Cervantes in his Growing DVD that you can watch on youtube.com says the snap is what you want?
*

Once the outer side of the buds are dry.. and the stems BEND but doesn't BREAK into two pieces.. this is the optimal time to start the "curing process".​




*


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Thagouseegg63 said:


> Why do you state this when Jorge Cervantes in his Growing DVD that you can watch on youtube.com says the snap is what you want?
> *
> 
> Once the outer side of the buds are dry.. and the stems BEND but doesn't BREAK into two pieces.. this is the optimal time to start the "curing process".​
> ...


Cuz he's not Jorge and has his own opinions?


----------



## xtract44 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm glad you cleared this up, the "Snap" Jorge is talking about i am convinced now that he is talking about PURELY the sound, not the fact that it actually snaps in half physically. This was one of my biggest confusions when I first started. I went through 2 chops and let them dry untill the stems snap.. yeah,, that sucked... it had almost no smell at all..but tasted okay.. only untill after the first 2 times did i start to better understand what folks were talking about regarding the "Snap". I am still working on my method to try and get that Double bag funk. What I have noticed however is that when i would let my stalks dry, the tiny popcorn nug's that got left smelled MUCH stronger and were much sweeter..the only difference I can think of is the slowing of the dry time due to the rest of the water in the main stalk and the temperature.. which runs around 65-70F degrees ( closer to 65F ) as opposed to 72-73F at which i normally cure at.


----------



## SupraSPL (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of my picky friends are not happy with bud that is 65% RH. They let it dry to 55% for max potency and the stems will snap and break. The buds feel hard between your fingers. For whatever reason the dryer bud is more potent.


----------



## Gioganja (Aug 1, 2012)

What exactly is the brown paper bag for? I've never used it in my curing process, but many growers I know do.


----------



## mensabarbie (Aug 2, 2012)

I am using the paper bags for the first time and asked the same question. I am still waiting for the answer but my education tells me that this is a semi-permeable membrane made of fibers that seems like a kind of intermediary between air-drying in a room and curing in a non-permeable container (turkey bags, jars etc). I think the paper pulp sucks some moisture out. However, closing the bags keeps moisture in to a degree. it's a logical stage in the progression if slow-drying is the objective. I'm talking out of school tho. 


Gioganja said:


> What exactly is the brown paper bag for? I've never used it in my curing process, but many growers I know do.


----------



## ricksterr2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bigger jars hahaha


----------



## nixact (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL I just read this entire thread and it was hilarious. All this hub bub about RH temp paper bags plastic buckets mason jars. Sooooo overkill. 

Here's how you do it:

Chop them down and put them all at one time in the microwave for 2 minutes per Oz. bamb your done. 

No, seriously though. Hilarious.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 27, 2012)

trollarious...



nixact said:


> LOL I just read this entire thread and it was hilarious. All this hub bub about RH temp paper bags plastic buckets mason jars. Sooooo overkill.
> 
> Here's how you do it:
> 
> ...


----------



## LorinLee (Sep 9, 2012)

Broken down in simple language. I'm wondering though if there are better cures.


----------



## Radionics (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Harvesting-Curing-Guide-ebook/dp/B004W8CYFU/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348191316&sr=1-17&keywords=marijuana

Its even available on your kindle, iPad, iPhone, proclamation document etc..


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 3, 2012)

nixact said:


> LOL I just read this entire thread and it was hilarious. All this hub bub about RH temp paper bags plastic buckets mason jars. Sooooo overkill.
> 
> Here's how you do it:
> 
> ...


Here&#8217;s a tip for you, same thing applies with a steak, why bother to marinate, then season it before slowly BBQ over charcoals and hickory wood chips with spicy BBQ sauce, when you can just slap the meat onto a plate, toss it into the microwave and nuke it for 4-5 minutes, done like diner. &#8230;.bon appetite!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 5, 2012)

i think a good point to remember is this. You can mess up good bud if you dont do things at least somewhat right. 

Badly grown bud, or bad genes, will give you buds that never seem to cure properly in the sense that they just dont ever smell and taste that great. Cure them all you want it will still taste like grass or something. Especially when you pick early.

In my years of growing... ive leaned towards letting the stems get to where they snap more so than dont before i jar. But the slower and more evenly you can get the moisture level to drop is the key to success usually. The density of the bud plays a big part too sometimes. Also sometimes the thicker the coast of resin is, it seems to take longer to cure. Just my two cents.

I used to see so much bud in this area with sugar leaves that have mildew or mold on them. I think its easier to have happen than people think sometimes.


----------



## spark me up (Oct 8, 2012)

My suggestion for large harvests is a rubbermade tote w/ a trash bag across the top of tote then snap the lid on. The trash bag creates a nice seal once you snap the lid down. My buddy has been doing this for years and has awsome smoke hope this helps, plus the humidor for cigars is a great way to store for long term on smaller harvests.


----------



## growhigh1 (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks for the post  ill do good use of it


----------



## Nobs13 (Oct 29, 2012)

(_*if the stem breaks in two when bent.. you have "over dried" the buds.. or in other words.. you have let out too much if not all of the buds moisture content.. and its pretty much too late now.. it can be fixed.. but its a pain in the ass.. 

How can it be fixed.. ??*_


----------



## caregiver4204life (Nov 6, 2012)

ive not read the whole thread(interesting but limited time) but i live in michigan and grow in a basement, so i know the concerns of humidity.. my garden is a somewhat different than most but ive found harvesting the whole plant, root and all this time of year seems to slow down the dry alot.. i put the roots in a plastic bag and hang the plant upright.. thats right upright, in a cardboard box thats suspended in my grow tent.. usually by the 3rd day the fan leaves have made their cellular exchanges and are ready to be taken.. my final trim is done in 4 or 5 days.. its typically ready for the jars then.. if not its a few days in a paper bag.. like many here in michigan ive spent 4months tending with excitement only to have an end product that taste like straw... this is a great way to slow down the drying process and may benefit those who try it...


----------



## tageeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, I wish I had read this sooner. Thought it was as easy as just trimming and hanging the plants. I ended up with 3 amazing short ryder plants that produced almost 200 g of product. But when I hung them to dry I let them get too dry. Also exposed to light (never imgained this was an issue) and then put in jars. Jars burped daily but smell like hay. Smoke is great, high is amazing, but the smell is just not there. I also noticed the buds are big but not tight. When wet they looked amazing, but dry they are thin and very light. The main cola is almost a foot long and thicker than a coke can but only weighed out at less than an ounce after drying. Is this normal or am I goofing something else up? Would improper drying cause lower weight? Odd thing is that even though the weight is not there it seems that the same physical amount is needed to get the effect. Maybe I am not used to such a strong plant when I smoke but I used to roll 1 gram blunts daily. With this new product I use a fraction of that and get spaced out.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 9, 2013)

My cigar store says this digital hygrometer is great, plus has a warranty http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/39563?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


After my first run with this ^^they are way better. thanks^^^^ one bud will smell a car up quick! So people beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apomixis (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for this post, I can grow almost any plant, but curing bud? Until now, i had no fucking clue. My last (and first to date) harvest was too dry, I obviously didnt have a clue. I always thought you dried it and put it in bags. 
Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## SPIRALGENICS (Feb 23, 2013)

For anyone that likes to cure in Mason Jars, the "Hygrolid" hygrometer is a great product.

www.hygrolid.com


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

Nobs13 said:


> (_*if the stem breaks in two when bent.. you have "over dried" the buds.. or in other words.. you have let out too much if not all of the buds moisture content.. and its pretty much too late now.. it can be fixed.. but its a pain in the ass..
> 
> How can it be fixed.. ??*_


WRONG^^^^
DUDE. when your stems break, thats WHAT U WANT!!!! READ the Feb issue of high times 2013. Danny Danko says right in it to make sure u wait till they break, or it will effect the quality if u jar it too early. thats what ive been telling folks for years. not just noobs get it wrong either. trust me. dont believe me? experiment. just make sure you arent hitting the drying buds with heat or excessive wind/fans. and dont wait untill it crumbles to the touch, just use some common sense about it. 
wet/sticky bud is not what u want. in fact the cure can bring out the high a bit more if u picked at the right time and did everything right. if u jar early/wet it does the opposite and makes everything worse. 

slow cure doesnt mean wet cure. dry till stems snap in room temp at low-mid humidity, then jar for two weeks. make sure to open jar to air out, 20 mins at a time, for the first few days or more if needed. its that simple on paper. easy to screw up tho, cuz i see lots of badly cured bud.

no light either!!! especially not the light from your grow lights. u can use a green light bulb if u need light in a drying room/area i think.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

SPIRALGENICS said:


> For anyone that likes to cure in Mason Jars, the "Hygrolid" hygrometer is a great product.
> 
> www.hygrolid.com
> 
> View attachment 2538824View attachment 2538826


wow, i was gonna bitch about advertising on here like that. but hey. those are kinda cool. god, u sure wouldnt want it at 70% tho! hah! more like 10-15%


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> After my first run with this ^^they are way better. thanks^^^^ one bud will smell a car up quick! So people beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i was just in 600 bitching about how no one seems to know how to cure properly. 
i CERTAINLY agree with waiting until the stems snap, regardless of the OP. its a tight window between tho. a little too dry and your screwed. so i get what the OP meant i suppose. but wait till it snaps damnit!!  way more cases of wet bud than over dry bud in most cases. in fact most over dry bud is mainly due to it being stringy buds anyways or having too much leaf matter left on. im super maticulous about my trimming, and it makes a big difference.


----------



## SPIRALGENICS (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> wow, i was gonna bitch about advertising on here like that. but hey. those are kinda cool. god, u sure wouldnt want it at 70% tho! hah! more like 10-15%


70% Relative Humidity translates to less than 15% Moisture Content in most herbs. RH and MC are two different measurements which are positively correlated. 70% RH is used more directly in reference to the MOLD threshold. Mold generally will not grow in conditions below 70% RH if the temperature is below 70F. I go for 60-65% RH depending on how combustible I want it, dryer for doobs, closer to 70% for vap.


----------



## SPIRALGENICS (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe the problem with identifying the "way" to cure herbs is that so many herbs are so different. Loose and stringy buds with small thin stems dry more quickly and completely before curing and require much less monitoring. Great big dense colas with thick, beefy stems dry slowly, the outside of the buds become dry and crispy and the stem may still be flexible. Even when the stem on a big chunker is brittle, there is a lot of moisture inside the bud which requires more attention for a longer period of time during "curing". While curing big "dry" (stems snap) buds, I've had the relative humidity in unopened 1/2 gallon mason jars climb over 10% after 10 days, all from moisture trapped inside the colas. I've also had bone dry brittle monster colas with mold down the center on the stem where it could not be seen. The concept is simple, slowly go from wet to dry and stop at the right moment, then store and age to perfection. The first stage of curing is still technically drying, the real curing, IMHO, starts when the drying is done and is more about aging without further changing the Moisture Content, which can be measured using Relative Humidity.


----------



## stinkyhippie (Jun 9, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I saw fdd cure buds for a year once....he said the high almost knocked him out.


thats awesome!

question though. how much bud per jar for curing? pack as many buds in there as possible or do the buds need to be loose inside the jar? if that makes any sense


----------



## Weedgypsy (Jun 16, 2013)

Sub'd... .


----------



## cloudnineceo (Jun 26, 2013)

stinkyhippie said:


> how much bud per jar for curing?


Fill it up until you feel like the buds are getting compressed or squeezed.


----------



## guest34 (Jul 2, 2013)

hey everyone got high and been thinking of things i can do to have a great cure. new location so first grow here is done in 2 weeks and its looking great. 
so to anyone with any experience or knowledge with anything im asking please throw in your input

Does anyone know if large plastic containers work to cure the bud in? And do they effect the overall smell, taste of the product if used?

i was thinking of buying a humidifier and putting it in my room where i plan to hang dry the bud... i have a dehumidifer in there already keeping it below 50 percent.
the room at times drops to 20 percent so i was thinking the humidifier would maintain the room between 40 and 50 percent while the buds are drying..... 
anybody use one ?

When it comes to trimming leaves .. do most of you find a more stinky and better smelly bud if you cut off all trimmings BEFORE drying it?
i have tried both ways and it seems the plants maintain more water when you leave on all trimmings.. 

any thoughts would be great , just stoned and trying to prepare for my hopefully very large harvest


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 30, 2013)

>_< I hate this guy ^ damn spam bot most ridiculous part of all this is apparently that robot guy is "able to roll a joint" ....


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2013)

For real why don't these people get banned once its realized he's a spammer


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 30, 2013)

I reported the shit out of him twice this morning on this thread and another and a couple hours later they were gone I think the mods are ontop of shit. They got a lot of forum to look after ya kno. That's why we must be responsible and report these nuisances as soon as we notice it. that's my 3 cents


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

what the hell do they do, just come on here and act like normal people. lol real dumb


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

hahaahahaha


----------



## wvblazin (Sep 15, 2013)

Great post!


----------



## shrewify (Sep 18, 2013)

Smells like.vimegar in the jar. If I rub the inside of the jar near the lid then smell.my fingers, it smells like.vinegar. I cleaned the jars, but im.leaving the lids off for tonight.


----------



## carlhungus (Oct 16, 2013)

MrOnceADay said:


> i tried the humidor thing once. the bud picked up the cedar taste from the box. maybe i left it in to long.


I read it too , and the man said to avoid the cedar boxes


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 17, 2013)

it would be great if there was some pic's of all this cured bud to get this thread really popping i do like the info and feed back here always good to have great reading material!


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 24, 2013)

pics of this harvest o.g. kush swazi skunk. hope u like.

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## ShakenBake22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Would I be able to dry my buds outside? The temperature would get around 90+ in the daytime and mid 40's at the lowest during night time. I have nowhere inside I can dry. But I'll be able to let the bud cure for about 6 months, if I dried it wrong would this make up for it?


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2013)

The easiest way I've found to do is; Hang dry for 3-4 days in the dark. The outside of the buds are usually a little dry by then but the inside still has moisture. Cut the buds and put into a turkey bag. Close up the bag and burp the bag a few times a day for an hour or so.


----------



## crispypb840 (Nov 26, 2013)

Great thread. This method is the way I successfully cured my first time growing and my buds turned out awesome in about 1 month and just seems to keep getting better the longer it cures. This harvest I'm not even touching it until at least 3-4 weeks of curing. Until then it's Hash and edibles One thing I was worried about a few weeks into the cure was a very strong ammonia smell. I frantically searched the web trying to find out if something was wrong. Most info I found was telling me it was mold starting I was f'd. But this was not true. I believe the smell is only decomposition or something like the smell of compost breaking down.  What is your opinion on the ammonia cat piss smell?


----------



## blueinaredstate (Dec 12, 2013)

Great post enjoyed reading


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks ganja...  ill have to re read this :d very helpful for the young


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Jan 20, 2014)

How long into curing the buds in jars will it take for the actual bud smell to start.(the hay smell goes away) I am early on and wanna make sure I stay on track.


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Jan 27, 2014)

I cannot get curing down. My first time I didn't dry long enough, this time they dried to fast.
I cannot get my buds to smell nice. The high kicks your ass but no nice bag smell.


----------



## ChickenHauler (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up. I was reading last night about buying all these humidly meters, this & that. Just seemed like someone trying to build a better mouse trap.


----------



## IndicusMaximus (Apr 25, 2014)

I know of people who have gotten stuff shipped from the west coast and there's no way that they are curing their stuff, speaking from a commercial standpoint, so, exactly how is it that people end up with top notch, grade "A" smoke without a cure? I've wondered this for quite some time.


----------



## SPIRALGENICS (Apr 25, 2014)

Check out Hygrolid. Sure makes things easy. 

Hygrolid.com


----------



## mensabarbie (Apr 25, 2014)

Its not that hard. 
1) chop the whole plant at the base after 2 days darkness with no water
2) let dry for about two weeks IN THE DARK (not outside in the light.). Light breaks down the THC. Check every day. 
3) keep your temp and humidity at 60/60 the whole time
4) when the branches almost snap but not quite, cut the buds off into jars. If the branches snap easily, its too late and if they dont snap, just bend, its too early. 
5) put a humidity meter in the jar. Bud cures at 55-62 % RH. Storage is optimized at 62%. Use a boveda pak to keep them from dropping too low. Too high and they mold. The ammonia smell is mold. if the humidity is rising one point per hour, burp the jars to release moisture until it stabilizes. 
6) terpenes are what gives it the aroma. If exposed to temps as low as 75 degrees F, these volatize (vaporize) so keep the temp below 70 to be safe. Otherwise your smell will disappear like a fart in the wind. 

A long slow cure produces the best result so take care not to dry too fast or too slow.


----------



## mensabarbie (Apr 25, 2014)

Also flush for a week to ten days prior to the chop. The hay smell is chlorophyll (what makes the plant green). If it smells like hay, you didnt starve the plant of nutrients to reduce chlorophyll. Your buds will smell like hay when wet then hit harshly and burn to a black ash. Its supposed to hit clean, taste good and burn to a white ash. 

You are welcome.


----------



## mensabarbie (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A9W41GI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?redirect=true&ref_=pe_527950_34207370

I use these.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (May 4, 2014)

How long to leve in papper bag and do I leve bag open for 2 days QUOTE="k2daalvin, post: 4762437, member: 97450"]I don't want to distract from your very we'll put together post on "DRYING & CURING", but i do believe it is quite vague.

my drying and curing process is very similar, i will just explain it in a very short summary starting with the flush a week before harvest.

1. flush for 1 week.

2. cut down and give them a quick trim (i remove all fan leaves, and side sheer to get the basic shape of the nug)

3. hang dry for 4-6 days (wait until stems make a cracking noise, but does NOT completely snap in two)

4. brown paper bag them over night.

5. jar emm all up into your preferred storage jars

6. burp jars every 4 hours for the first 2 days

7. now just burp the jars every day or 2 for 2 months.

::::2 months later::: your jars smell INCREDIBLE


thats just my process, yours sounds very similar ganjaluvr +rep and thank you for this post...[/QUOTE]
H


----------



## mensabarbie (May 5, 2014)

Its about feel. Do you feel they need to dry or do you feel you need to draw moisture out. Use your judgment. No one can teach feel or judgment.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 2, 2014)

Did a dick move and my buds got Fuckin mold. I'm pretty upset. Last time I over dried , this time either I under dried (outer felt really dry and stem did a sharp crease when bent )or didn't take enough steps in burping. I have one stem that I pulled a week ago and have it in another jar. I've been smoking on it. So it burps quite often. Feels dry unless the sun hits it and the jar sweats . 



Anyway this is my Damn dick move pictures. I'm going to try this method in OP next time . I think it was the burping. I didn't take precautionary measures as I went along. Stinks like old mop with ammonia and Def looks way frostier than before. Also the yellow balls in there now..... Fml 
 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## new jack (Jul 6, 2014)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 7, 2014)

I dry my buds 4-6 days hanging then i trim them.my next step is to jar them.when they are in the jar i check the rh making sure its between 65-60% rh.once they are at that % i dont burp them anymore.after 8 weeks cure i open my jar and my buds smell stail.i been having this problem for a while.the buds smell great when cracked open but stail on the outside of the buds.could this be due to none burping?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2014)

the cure works by keeping the plant alive and maintaining gass transfer,which requires over a certain amount of moisture to function properly. it then dies.
it's broken down through this respiration and hydrolysis, which a dead plant that's remoistened simply won't perform. The trichomes just need oxygen (and I mean obviously some heat, can't cure in the freezer).
If using boveda packs etc you still have to burp every now and again.
The hay smell is it breaking down anaerobically, typically means its still too wet or dryed without enough air flow. you may want to up the rh where you dry.sometimes the hay smell won't come until its jarred, same reason and mold may be on the way. 
My 2¢


----------



## mr ??? (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi. this is my first time posting a reply. hope im doing it right. ive been told the drying process is VERY smelly. im wondering if anyone with REAL experience can tell me just how smelly the process is ?? Im planning on doing it under a house in a ventilated rubbermaid storage container because of this reason. is it possible to do it inside my house?? I live with someone who is "cool" with my smoking, but doesnt know about the grow. probably doesnt know what it smells like either. they're "square", i guess is best way to put it.....any feedback is much


----------



## mr ??? (Jul 9, 2014)

^Much appreciated...lol


----------



## GanjaGanjaKushKush (Jul 9, 2014)

depends on strain really some smell more then others


mr ??? said:


> ^Much appreciated...lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't run carbon filters or anything. My plants stink when they get too hot or I bump into them. So helping out those volatile compounds or rupturing the waxy head holding them back.

With that said. I trim at night, right now actually. Yes it stinks, even low odor strains.. pretty much guaranteed to smell it outside your front door from my experience
I like to think I'm fairly experienced..


----------



## sincitygrowJB (Jul 10, 2014)

So for someone like me that lives in the desert hot as hell what would be the best way for me to dry & cure my buds? Last harvest my bud hung dry they where done in 3days what can I do to slow this fast dry down a little? Last time I hung plants upside down with a fan on the floor and the plant was done in 3 days one plants was to dam dry so any help welcome thanks!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 10, 2014)

Build u a dry rack with a top or cover.drill holes in the container for air flow.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 10, 2014)

Chopped my mom down today.placed her in my dry box so we will see how slow i can dry her out


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey bro don't mean to hijack but i was trying to see if i over dry I put buds in paper bag Brown after i hung dry for 4days left bag opened in the next day close bag with humidity meter n bag let sit for few hours check humidity it was 55rh so did I over dry an I smoked a joint but it taste dry so should I cure more for taste n am putting them in glass jars today


----------



## Mountain Herb (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you, great info, will do this method this year.


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 28, 2014)

No point in curing for months or years like some people say. Pick up some horticulture or biology books to learn about that. As for strength, curing does nothing.


----------



## SPIRALGENICS (Oct 28, 2014)

20 yrs growing. Cure in 1/2 gallon mason jars. I like to SMOKE. Therefore when I cure I'm looking for smokeability. Herbs cured for joints (popcorn and dank trim) are dried more, bongloads a little less dry, but always brought below 70% RH as measured with an hygrometer. 70%RH at 70 degrees F is a generally accepted mold threshold. Parameters below 70/70 greatly reduce environmental conditions that allow or encourage mold to grow.

The CURE:

First of all, it seems obvious but, you must know the RH of your drying room or space and it must be below 65% RH and I recommend a bit of air movement as well.

Removing the buds from the stems just before they become brittle and easy to snap is where I like to start. A 1/4 or 1/2 oz. is plenty for a sample. Snip buds off and put them straight into a mason jar and test the RelativeHumidity inside the jar (I use a HYGROLID. Hygrolid.com $17.00, amazon.com $20.00) hoping for around 70%RH.

If the RH is well above 70% like 75-80% I will but them in a brown paper bag in my drying room and give them some space inside the bag, not more than a single layer of buds. The amount of time they spend in the bag depends on the RH of your drying room. In a room at 60-65%RH with air circulation, a day or to will dry the buds to a good point for curing.

Once your bud sample measures below 70%RH in a mason jar you are curing. I like 70% because there is enough moisture left in the buds so they aren't brittle. If you leave some room in the top of the jar you can roll the buds around each day without creating shake or cracking off trichomes which also helps compress the buds slightly and circulate the bottom buds to the top of the jar.

Keep the jar open for 12-24 hours in the drying room, shake it up a bit and put on Hygrolid for 6-12 hours. It should still read pretty close to 70%RH. Repeat the process in 12 hr cycles, for example check once when you get up and again when you go down. If RH is above 65%, roll the buds around in the jar and leave the lid off for 12-24 more hours, then on again. After a few cycles the RH will creep down and now look for a sustained RH of 65%. 65% is the wettest I ever finish. 60% is my mark for joint material.

IMPORTANT. When curing in mason jars be aware of bud density and size. Huge colas can read 60%RH in a jar a day after you've sealed them and be close to 80%RH in a week if left unopened. This is because they have larger denser stems that slowly release moisture from the deepest interior of a massive bud. Loose fluffy popcorn and shake, on the other hand, may stay as dry as it is on the first measurement. I recommend getting a stable RH of 65% or below for several days with small nugs and at least a week for large dense buds, sometimes even longer to be safe. Hate to find mold creeping up the stem of the biggest dong you've ever produced.

Once you have successfully stabilized the RH at your chosen % inside the jar for a week or more you can safely seal and store the jar for longer term curing and not need to burp them at all.

I prefer cured bud. I really don't consider bud cured unless its been a few months. I have cured QPs for over a year without opening the lid. When I opened the lids, they blew off like a champagne corks in a startling explosion of terpenes. Not sure why the pressure built up so much but it was fucking cool and the herb was better than ever.

I grow in the Pacific Northwest so overdrying is generally not an issue but the same principles apply.

If this has all been said earlier in this thread, I apologize for the the redundancy, but it sounds like I'm not the only one who just read the first and last pages but skipped the middle.

Hope someone finds this info useful.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 28, 2014)

I buck up my cola's to 2" or less...keeps the dry more "managable??"...my .02



mojo


----------



## kupihea (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for your easily understood post. I think you have answered my question and still, I want to be sure. I live in a place where RH is most always in the upper 70's or 80's. We have dependable trade winds so the house says dry just by letting air flow through. So it seems like as long as the stems bend without breaking I will be ok as long as the outsides are dry. The outer portions might not feel crispy and it seems like I am less less likely to over drying. I do have a dehumidifier with adjustable RH I could use. I would prefer to just let them hang in the house long enough. Do you think I need to use the dehumidifier should in a closed room?


----------



## Gary Jarcia (Dec 3, 2014)

Good info thanks I've been thinking of buying a humidor and now I've made up my mind. One question though a friend dries in brown paper grocery bags rather than jars. Any thoughts on that? I think the purpose in the paper bag is to absorb the moisture and avoid having to burp them


----------



## Trick13 (Jan 9, 2015)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 9, 2015)

Brown paper bags work OK. People get confused. To cure you have to have airflow, when it goes anaerobic it smells of hay. This is probably fairly intuitive if you make yiur own dirt and compost .
You can't just jar at the proper humidity and let it sit, you have to have enough moisture to keep open stomatas yes but the exchange of gasses "gas transfer" is what breaks down the plant. If you over dry beyond say ~30% the amount required to keep open stomatas and maintain normal plant functions the cure stops. 

Now curing the plant smoothed the smoke, curing the trichomes alters the flavor profile to more robust stronger smelling compounds. Curing the trichomes doesn't require the level of moisture or oxygen and I makes much longer....


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 13, 2015)

This was a great read, if a little long, but it answered several questions I had.

I live in a dry climate, RH runs 25-35% much of the time, so I'm considering using paper bags to help slow drying a bit. I worry that I will have some trich loss on the paper, unless I could find bags made from material similar to weighing papers, only completely opaque. Experienced input?

Thanks,


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 18, 2015)

You will lose trichs. What can you do. Especially when its gooey and fresh with lighter esters and such.. The outside of commercial bud has almost no trich heads but the inside of buds are still gorgeous for this reason.


----------



## Mullowman (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a hygrometer from ebay $3 and it fits in my jars..
I like to smoke when jar reaches 60 65 % humidity. ..
Just keep burpin till that happens


----------



## oGMcRee (Jan 28, 2015)

Im currently drying my 1st plant ever ! Lol very scary but most people say drying takes a awhile depending on certain things. I have the whole tree hanging not with branches individually drying alone the whole plant is being held up by a clip that's hanging on fishing wire whats the fastest buds can dry I'm afraid of being too late even tho today is day 2 of drying I'm planing on drying whole plant for at least a week is that to long or not long enough


----------



## malicifice (Jan 31, 2015)

oGMcRee said:


> Im currently drying my 1st plant ever ! Lol very scary but most people say drying takes a awhile depending on certain things. I have the whole tree hanging not with branches individually drying alone the whole plant is being held up by a clip that's hanging on fishing wire whats the fastest buds can dry I'm afraid of being too late even tho today is day 2 of drying I'm planing on drying whole plant for at least a week is that to long or not long enough


Your good. Depending on the size a week is a good target.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2015)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## Headwaste (Feb 20, 2015)

just a comment on the year long cure.I think it was the newest issue of High Times I was reading the grow question section and a reader asked if you can store buds in the freezer for long term storage.They said no way never .A freezer degrades trichromes severely and I thnk (don't hold me to this),but curing should only be about a month and that the shelf life of jarred pot is only 1 year maximum.So if you cure for a year its already past it's prime.


----------



## Bamabudy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks man been struggling with mildew smelling buds and taste also. I knew it was my curing proses but not exactly what to do because of unreliable information. So again many thanks beautiful buds with good potency still sucks without the smell and taste.


----------



## grow tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

ganjaluvr said:


> No problem. I myself.. had wasted 2 complete harvests (well not wasted.. I made hash with them) But yeah I finally just sat down.. and slowly figured it out because I wasn't about to waste another harvest. But yeah, once I finally figured it out... it all made sense to me... and I began writing my own article on Drying & Curing.. in hopes to help all my fellow tokers/growers understand how its actually done.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for reading everyone!! Glad I could help.
> 
> peace.


hey thanx ganj, just have s couple questions, I forget what the idel temperature and humidity should be when I'm drying in my closet?? IV grown at 72degrees and humidity at 55-60, I'm about to harvest this week, and I totally forgot where I wanna be temp n humidity wise. I usually hang up my whole plant upside down for 2-3 days then trim the fan leaves n do like a half ass trim and let the buds hang again by the stems for another 3-4 days, but yea if anyone can help me , please do cuz I can't find it on any forum even tho that's how I learned the drying n cure process last time


----------



## OldSoul777 (Feb 26, 2015)

Countryfarmer said:


> Fdd says he uses turkey bags.


I use ups shipping bags. light and air proof. Much easier tan burping jars. I open the bag and shake! the one I use is pillow case size. I put a pound in and rollitup! PUN intended!


----------



## Hoare (Mar 6, 2015)

Why, in drying and curing threads, the posters never give the humidity of their location? There is a big difference between Florida and Arizona when the plant is hanging. I get putting the hygrometer in the jars, but the days(?) before that .... it just seems it would have to hang a lot longer in FL or HI than in AZ. 300 miles from Seattle to Spokane and the humidity is 60% and 30% respectively on any given day.


----------



## salt flat racer (Jun 26, 2015)

Nukebisket said:


> I just started doing this and here's why. Where I'm at buds are crisp dry in 2.5 - 3 days due to low humidity, now I llet them hang dry for 1 day and then into the paper bag until outside starts to feel dry which takes about 4-5 days. I seem to be getting better tasting and smelling buds right now.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 27, 2015)

Headwaste said:


> just a comment on the year long cure.I think it was the newest issue of High Times I was reading the grow question section and a reader asked if you can store buds in the freezer for long term storage.They said no way never .A freezer degrades trichromes severely and I thnk (don't hold me to this),but curing should only be about a month and that the shelf life of jarred pot is only 1 year maximum.So if you cure for a year its already past it's prime.


I have had bud in jar for well over a year an it dnt degrade or expire like milk or cheese IMO


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 23, 2015)

Is this thread still active? I have a couple questions. Ive seen some people say wait until the stem snaps, and some that say wait until it bends. Im just confused on which one is the right answer. I mean wont the stem always bend? Even if its freshly picked it will bend.

Few more questions if the thread is indeed active.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe i helped maybe not...ask away though if yiu want

To cure properly you have to understand how the cure works.

A percent of moisture is required to keep stomatas open and maintain gas exchange. Think of it like a cutting, its still alive. 40% is about the lower limit. During this process respiration and hydrolysis break down the plant...

This is an aerobic process obviously, you dont want to just jar at the right rh.
Mold of any type wont typically grow under 60%. You want as much moisture as possible without it molding and good airflow, along with low temps- low 70's. Higher temps volatize terps and speed the bacterial break down of the plant, thats what makes brick weed yellow then turn brown and can give a foul odor, you want the plant to break it down.
The hay smell is of a similar process. But from a lack of oxygen, doesnt matter when you chop or what strain. It should never smell like that. Ever. My plants smell like dank all the way through. the "hay" smell is from nitrogen sugars cellulose, starch, etc breaking down anaerobically with the high moisture content. It begins to ferment. This releases ammonia and acids giving the foul odor.
Up rh (instead of jarring and burping) lower temps, and increase airflow is the general prescription. You dont want the outside to become dry and then attempt to rehydrate. In practice try to slowly bring the buds to a moisture you like. Some like high 50's. Everyone has a prefrence to the "texture" of their herb
Trim wet, rh ~60-70%, decent airflow ~500cfm, no light, temps 65-73°f, Hopefully this takes roughly 10-14 days before outside of buds becomes dry. Do not let any part of the bud become dry. if this happens to soon; up rh, lower temp, and/or decrease air flow. If a hay or foul odor arises increase air flow. When drying is complete, Jar for minumum of 16hrs to get moisture back to the tips. You can now add boveda packs or "burp" for 30 minutes and give airflow to the bud. Airflow is very important to the cure but so is maintaining 55-60%rh


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Maybe i helped maybe not...ask away though if yiu want
> 
> To cure properly you have to understand how the cure works.
> 
> ...


I have a problem in my grow room, the RH is usually very low and it dries almost crispy in 4 days. Big problem because i can only dry for 2 or 3 days then jar up.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 24, 2015)

ebcrew said:


> I have a problem in my grow room, the RH is usually very low and it dries almost crispy in 4 days. Big problem because i can only dry for 2 or 3 days then jar up.


Exactly my issue, only add in 90 degree temps (grow outside)


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 24, 2015)

Lurrabq said:


> Exactly my issue, only add in 90 degree temps (grow outside)


i feel your pain man.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 7, 2015)

Every single harvest i fuck up the dry/cure, but I'm getting better. Got a few jars of multiple strains that don't smell anything close to how they did before harvest. Will daily burping and time fix it? Has that dying chlorophyll hay smell, although it seems to be alot less strong then at first.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Aug 14, 2015)

BBbubblegum said:


> Every single harvest i fuck up the dry/cure, but I'm getting better. Got a few jars of multiple strains that don't smell anything close to how they did before harvest. Will daily burping and time fix it? Has that dying chlorophyll hay smell, although it seems to be alot less strong then at first.


Get some Boveda 62% humidity packs. They work both ways, meaning that if your bud has too much moisture,they absorb some of it, and if your buds have too little, they add some.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 14, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Get some Boveda 62% humidity packs. They work both ways, meaning that if your bud has too much moisture,they absorb some of it, and if your buds have too little, they add some.


So just throw them in the jar with a Boveda pack and thats it?


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Aug 15, 2015)

BBbubblegum said:


> So just throw them in the jar with a Boveda pack and thats it?


You need to dry them first, but then once you jar them, you don't have to worry about them being too moist or too dry (to an extent...). If you put a pack in with freshly cut buds, it will most likely not work. That's way too much moisture you need to remove. You don't want to let your freshly harvested buds completely dry out tho. Just enough for the outsides to be a bit crunchy. Once they get to that point, jar them overnight (without a humidity pack) and see how they feel in the morning. If they feel fresh again, leave the jar open for a few hours, and then repeat. Once they feel light and dryto the touch (but definitely not dry enough to crumble if you pinch them), drop in a boveda pack, and you should be good to go. You can burp the jar to allow gas exchange, and you probably should, at least a few times in the beginning. but you won't have to worry about maintaining the humidity levels anymore.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 16, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> You need to dry them first, but then once you jar them, you don't have to worry about them being too moist or too dry (to an extent...). If you put a pack in with freshly cut buds, it will most likely not work. That's way too much moisture you need to remove. You don't want to let your freshly harvested buds completely dry out tho. Just enough for the outsides to be a bit crunchy. Once they get to that point, jar them overnight (without a humidity pack) and see how they feel in the morning. If they feel fresh again, leave the jar open for a few hours, and then repeat. Once they feel light and dryto the touch (but definitely not dry enough to crumble if you pinch them), drop in a boveda pack, and you should be good to go. You can burp the jar to allow gas exchange, and you probably should, at least a few times in the beginning. but you won't have to worry about maintaining the humidity levels anymore.


The dry goes smooth its just the minute i put them into a jar and seal it, even if for a short period of time the smell is completley wrecked


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2015)

you need airflow?


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 25, 2015)

Been hanging for 4 days


----------



## Nahko (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting stuff like this, it's super helpful. Love this shit


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 13, 2015)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE RT WHERE U ARE DRYING THE BUDS? WHAT ABOUT THE RH IN THE ROOM THAT U ARE DRYING? U DIDN'T MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT THAT? ISN'T THAT IMPORTANT FOR A PROPER DRY AND CURE? TOKE ON ====~~


----------



## TheCauf (Oct 22, 2015)

If I cure using boveda packs would I still need to burp the jars?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 24, 2015)

yes you do still burp
curing is an aerobic process


----------



## TheCauf (Oct 25, 2015)

If I work and can't wait around for 2-4 hours while burping what would be the best course of action? I've read to cure the buds before drying in Ed Rosenthal's book but that seems like a tedious thing for my first grow, but so is burping the jars in my case.


----------



## laubs (Jan 2, 2016)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


Just read your thread, very good. Clears up a lot of questions! Thanks grow on !!


----------



## Doomhammer69 (Jan 29, 2016)

So I am on the internets,  looking for hygrometers. The problem I am having is I live in Denver And we have very dry air. My grows are always fine however even at 30% humidity, I know I know Ive heard to get it up .. But they grow fine and dandy. My question is how do I get a accurate reading? with such dry air, I see no devices here on amazon that have any kind of rod our arm to stick in the Jar. Could some one link a good Hygrometer. Thanks in advance 

Never mind.. Answered my own question. Caliber 3


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Mar 17, 2016)

TheCauf said:


> If I work and can't wait around for 2-4 hours while burping what would be the best course of action? I've read to cure the buds before drying in Ed Rosenthal's book but that seems like a tedious thing for my first grow, but so is burping the jars in my case.


put them in your tent or near (as in same room, i use the floor) your carbon filter during lights out for your other plant(s) and it will suck the air out quicker.


----------



## liako (Mar 17, 2016)

k2daalvin said:


> i grow in a tent, so i hang dry in my light proof tent with my inline fan on for 4-6 days, then jar and keep in the tent.. my entire grow is smell proof..
> 
> -K2


can you recommend a tent for me? it is very important that i have a smell proof harvest, but not break the bank. i grow one small plant at a time, so dont need something big ..thanks


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 9, 2016)

For drying what humidity and temperature level? Weather drying outdoors(northeast) or indoors stems always get to snapping and,breaking nothing 3 days max can't ever get 8 to 1p day drying like i want


----------



## Madagascar (May 5, 2016)

is it better to cut in the dark? and after i cut from the plant i prefer to trim the extra leaves will this affect the terps? i just want to avoid that hay smell


----------



## KingOFthe710 (May 5, 2016)

They don't answer here


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (May 6, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> is it better to cut in the dark? and after i cut from the plant i prefer to trim the extra leaves will this affect the terps? i just want to avoid that hay smell


Most old-timers i have checked out on here like to cut right after lights turn on. don't buy into all the 48 hours dark or whatever.

They hay smell comes from lack of oxygen. go over to "a perfect cure every time" thread and start at the last page and go backwards, taking in what qwizoking says. He understands and explains it better than i could.


----------



## zander19 (Jun 2, 2016)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


Love it thanks brother


----------



## Tondo17 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good thread but my question is I live in east Texas with high temps and high humidity it's almost July and I have one girl that I'll be harvesting in about a week any advice on drying and curing outside with 75% + humidity with 90 degree temps inside isn't an option


----------



## elihazehaze (Jul 26, 2016)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


I harvest a lot of tRees outdoors about 300 plants of 4 strains (white widow, vanilla kush, amnesia haze and ak 47) am in Africa always having problems with drying and curing.. I only trim of the leaves after I have hanged it for about a week bcos it's easy to trim of the leaves when dry cus the trees are many.. any advice for me????


----------



## Manbush (Aug 8, 2016)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


Sorry in a time crush at the moment.
I'm asking In case I don't read it anywhere in this blog and forget to ask. 
In Ed rosenthal's text book of how to grow in a lame 2 or 3 paragraphs explaining about "curing" he says that during the first 5 days in which the cells of that plant are still alive after harvesting you need to expose them to a dim light so that over the course of the five days the plant uses the last bit of clyraphl it has and converts it to simple sugars (cannabinoids). I have read many blogs about curing and very few mention the light in fact about 70 percent, haha, say no light. Ed explains what's happening in the plant yet doesn't mention intensity or not what type of light. So my question does anyone know what kind of light (led floresent, uvb, hps mh)? I've dried my poorly grown stuff with one single t5 bulb going 24hrs for the first 5 days and they were very smooth but low on turps...I believe because of my novice gr9wing experience .


----------



## Youth89 (Oct 30, 2016)

ganjaluvr said:


> There ya go.. hopefully I have broken this down so that the ones that don't understand.. now understand.  (if you still don't get it, you probably never will.. and IMO.. you should change professions... because growing isn't for you)
> 
> peace..
> 
> written and edited by: ganjaluvr 10/01/2010



Well that's a confidence booster.


----------



## Mr_Moodee (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for writing this!! I tried some of the other methods on other harvest/cure threads but didn't get the smell or taste that I wanted or should have had. I don't want to waste another harvest so i am going to try this method. I have some Strawberry Cake and some OG kush that is about ready to harvest. I will report back on the results. thanks again because this thread was needed like a mofo.


----------



## tripleD (Nov 6, 2016)

I cut. I trim. I hang in a dark closet. I wait 3-4days. I put in brown paper bag for 1day. I jar the next day & burp every 4-6 hours for 2 days. I burp once a day for 3-6 days. I wait at least 2-3wks (checking periodically) to smoke.... That's it! 

Note: I also use Boveda 62% packs & humidity meters in my jars to keep an eye on humidity while curing. 
I've tried flushing & putting in total darkness for 48 hrs (also tried 24hrs) before cutting but I honestly could not tell the difference, so now I don't bother.


----------



## Youth89 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sometimes the stem will crack towards the hanging part but will still be bendy or moist toward the bud part of the stem.

Do you wait for it to crack at the bud part too?; since the smallest bud's on the stem will dry faster than the main nug when in the hang-dry method. 







ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aksala49 (Dec 19, 2016)

Rude awakening for me...Chopped 4 of 16 plants and hung them for 2 days. They seemed pretty dry so I jarred them up with hygrometers to check moisture levels. I was surprised by 55% RH! The problem is that the RH in my garage is in the 20's and that literally sucks those freshly hung plants dry almost overnight. Wondering if sticking a boveda in the jars might help. I'd be happy with 55% or a bit higher for end cure, but not too excited about 55% as a starting point. Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2016)

Aksala49 said:


> Rude awakening for me...Chopped 4 of 16 plants and hung them for 2 days. They seemed pretty dry so I jarred them up with hygrometers to check moisture levels. I was surprised by 55% RH! The problem is that the RH in my garage is in the 20's and that literally sucks those freshly hung plants dry almost overnight. Wondering if sticking a boveda in the jars might help. I'd be happy with 55% or a bit higher for end cure, but not too excited about 55% as a starting point. Any thoughts/comments?


I had trouble dialing in a heated drying tent that I set up in my cool but humid unheated barn. My first run came in like yours, registering 55% in the jar. Humidity in the jar crept up to 58% over time . I didn't want to mess with it and just left it in the jar and monitored using hygrometer. Now, after 2 months, it tastes and smokes fine.. Humidity is still around 57% - 58% in sealed jar, no Boveda pack and 60 - 65 F storage temp. I'll add Boveda packs now, for long term storage. 

Just saying that your situation sounds a lot like mine.


----------



## Aksala49 (Dec 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I had trouble dialing in a heated drying tent that I set up in my cool but humid unheated barn. My first run came in like yours, registering 55% in the jar. Humidity in the jar crept up to 58% over time . I didn't want to mess with it and just left it in the jar and monitored using hygrometer. Now, after 2 months, it tastes and smokes fine.. Humidity is still around 57% - 58% in sealed jar, no Boveda pack and 60 - 65 F storage temp. I'll add Boveda packs now, for long term storage.
> 
> Just saying that your situation sounds a lot like mine.


Well, mine aren't budging up at all even in sealed jars. Will just have to be careful of my "hang time" when I chop the rest. The other thing that bugged the hell out of me was the lack of odor throughout the whole grow. I've got a carbon filter and an ozone generator and have not come close to using either one. Some posts mention that "hay or lawn grass" odor. I don't even have that. The plants are 3 varieties of short auto indicas packed into a fairly small space...should end up with 1.5 oz dry from each one.


----------



## Atlas Plant Trainer (Jul 3, 2018)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Most old-timers i have checked out on here like to cut right after lights turn on. don't buy into all the 48 hours dark or whatever.


I have decided that right after lights are on always referred to outdoor growing when you couldn't prevent lights on. Inside I've learned to do 48 hours of dark, and cut in the dark. As soon as you turn the lights on, the plant starts pulling water/nutes from the soil into the bud. No bueno.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 12, 2019)

I have like 40 ish relative humidity, yet my buds dry out allmost bone dry in 5 days. How do people dry for like 14 days?


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (May 4, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I have like 40 ish relative humidity, yet my buds dry out allmost bone dry in 5 days. How do people dry for like 14 days?


Humidity is too low. Some people start around 60 and slowly lower it. 
Low and slow is the motto


----------



## LinguaPeel (May 4, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I have like 40 ish relative humidity, yet my buds dry out allmost bone dry in 5 days. How do people dry for like 14 days?


Hang plastic sheeting over your clothlines. Then slowly turn those sheets into bags.. None of that back and forth budkiller jar shock crap. You wouldn't flip the humidity so quick growing, why would you curing


----------



## Deadhead6x (May 8, 2020)

Very helpful thread to a mate of mine. Well asked questions followed and answer my mate as he was curing. I will be aswell shortly enough and will refer back to this and post pics and let every one know the results


----------



## Mustrelax (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you I just harvested my first grow yesterday and for some reason I thought this was a real complicated process.


----------



## Wellcuredbud (Aug 3, 2020)

ganjaluvr said:


> Yup, people make things harder then they really are sometimes... even I myself am guilty of this. It happens! But.. what I have done for everyone.. is broken down the drying and curing process.. to where even the NOOBS can understand how to properly dry.. and cure their pride and loved harvest.
> 
> Alright, as for drying... this is probably the easy part compared to the curing process.. but again.. even curing isn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


Ya so what should the cured but feel like and react to any contact similar to the description for when your hang drying. At 10-15% humidity, will and should you be able to break the stem then, as opposed to how it is when you first put into the jar.Also I feel that my seedling are coming along nice, but being first time grower, do they look healthy and well cared fot or what. Any suggestions or tips


----------



## Gardengorrilla (Sep 26, 2020)

New member here...thanks for all the great info on drying...in a few weeks my "girls"will be ready to harvest!!!!!


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Oct 24, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I have like 40 ish relative humidity, yet my buds dry out allmost bone dry in 5 days. How do people dry for like 14 days?


Leave your fan leaves on helps to slow the drying process


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Oct 24, 2020)

Wellcuredbud said:


> Ya so what should the cured but feel like and react to any contact similar to the description for when your hang drying. At 10-15% humidity, will and should you be able to break the stem then, as opposed to how it is when you first put into the jar.Also I feel that my seedling are coming along nice, but being first time grower, do they look healthy and well cared fot or what. Any suggestions or tipsView attachment 4643540


Are you going to try and grow 3 in one container?


----------



## MedMj420 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice explanation on the curing process easy to understand and when my first harvest is ready I’ll try some of the stuff I learned today and hope all works well


----------



## Nomodispo (Feb 9, 2021)

Pretty much the best layman's instruction I've heard! Straight on!


----------



## turk420 (Jan 14, 2022)

k2daalvin said:


> I don't want to distract from your very we'll put together post on "DRYING & CURING", but i do believe it is quite vague.
> 
> my drying and curing process is very similar, i will just explain it in a very short summary starting with the flush a week before harvest.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but just to update for today's times.

1. Cut plant, trim and hang.
2. Dry for 7-10 days (10-15% moisture content).
3. Place into Grove Bags....Done.









Grove Bags | A Breath Of Fresh Bud | Premier Cannabis Packaging


Grove Bags strives to produce the most effective cannabis packaging in preserving your product throughout the entire cultivation to consumption lifecycle.




grovebags.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 14, 2022)

Or you could just dry and jar skipping the curing like many of us do.


----------

